# Kate, Roman and Star



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*Bots or Seeds?*

What is this? Found it on his front legs and am not sure if it's bots. My dad says seeds but he doesn't know what bots are so I am not sure?

http://i1368.photobucket.com/albums...bile Uploads/2014-08-29190021_zps4130d5ac.jpg

Sorry the picture is upside down, I don't know why. Blame PB


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Soo we went to look at horses tonight. I only got to ride two horses before it got too dark to ride. 

The first was was 10/11 yrs old and sensitive to leg pressure. That kind of made me :/ about it because I'd have to concentrate about not kicking too hard all the time. The second was 6 and better. I liked him.

We're going to look at more again because we weren't able to see all that had in mind for sale. I sort've got a little nervous because it's a new horse,I'm being watched like a hawk, and stuff. 

So I have to think about it. I liked the second horse better but there are still.more horses to look at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We went on another ride tonight but I decided to switch things up. We usually go ride down the road but tonight I decided to go around the big hay field, down by the woods. He was pretty good to start with and only a few minutes in he gets prancing and starts walking really fast, drifting to the right which is the direction the neighbor's horses were. Did a couple tight circles before continuing on. I could feel he really wanted to trot but I was bareback and no faster than a walk for me! 

We stopped for a minute and just stared into the woods, at the pond back there. I didn't ride through the woods, just along the fence line separating the hay field from the woods. So we continued on our ride and again he starts walking fast. I stop him several times and make him back up. He actually did pretty well with backing up!! I was pleased about that. We got up to the fence by the meadow (on the other side of the fence) and I start circling him around, big circles to the right and left. He trotted once during a turn but that only got him a tighter circle. I guess because we hardly ride down there he was a little antsy, although he has free access to the woods and I've found him down there recently. We did find a giant pile of apples by the fence :shock: I don't know WHO dropped them there, it was a pretty big pile, but Roman didn't get any though. lol. 

He was still walking fast and wanting to go faster. I got off and lunged him at a trot for a few circles before climbing back on. It helped some but he was still wanting to go fast a couple times. We're nearing the neighbor's horses and to make sure he's listening, I make him walk right past them. He turned his head to look at them but then kept going. I did reward him by stopping and letting the other two horses greet him and stuff. 

We did go up along the rode but just from my aunt and uncle's house to my grandma and grandpa's house (we're in the middle ). I could tell he was walking slower and didn't try to speed up any. We encountered a motorcycle and chicken me got off before it passed. The last time we encountered one Roman freaked out. But this time he didn't care, I was the scaredy-cat! :lol:

Roman got spoiled tonight. He grabbed an apple off a tree as we were passing it, and then as we were nearing the barn I held the reins loosely with one hand and he was the best boy! Though we need to work on the word WHOA, he kept on walking until I used the reins to stop him. -_- After a groomed him, I walked him over to where there was a patch of clover and let him eat it for a while. He lost interest after a while, maybe because I was leaning on him and petting him, LOL. After that I put him back in the pasture. I think he got shocked because I heard him snort or something and looked to see him trotting around. He trotted over to my grandpa's pasture and broke into a canter, running towards the cows. Up there I saw him toss a couple bucks, silly boy.

Now, I want some opinions on this, it happens sometimes when I pick out his hooves, but usually not the same way.

Picking out his hooves is fine, when I go to straighten up, I get dizzy. I have to stop for a minute to gather myself up. Tonight I was on the third hoof, finished and when I stood up, it was like blackness blocked half of my vision but I was able to see directly in front of me though. I get dizzy when I do his hooves sometimes, not always. And like I get fully straighten up, my back hurts so I'm sort've slouching.

Tonight, along with that ^^ while I was picking the 3rd hoof, back right, the bugs in the trees (locusts?) got louder. They were chirping or whatever sound they make and it suddenly got louder, and I talked and my voice sounded really low. 

I've never fainted during one of these and it passes quickly after I straighten up for a minute.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*What is wrong with getting a saddle fit?!?!*

Some of you may know that I am having saddle issues. I believe that the saddle does not fit anymore. We bought it four years ago and it hasn't been fitted. I don't think my horse even got fitted! I think what we did was get the size of saddle his owner used on him and went out and bought a saddle in that size. 

We talked to Paige (riding lesson instructor) about it and she recommended a place an hour away from us that does saddle fitting, and gave us some examples of what could happen if you don't get the saddle fit. We would have to trailer Roman out there (shouldn't be a big deal right???) I think, from what she said. 

I can't even get my parents to CALL the place to ask about pricing, how they'd do it, and why we should get it fit. 

I keep telling them, especially my dad, to call the place. They disagree with me about the saddle not fitting. So here are some of the problems that I've had and what I've been told in return...

*Problem: *Saddle will slide to his side when I mount. This is after I tighten TIGHT twice, even before I ride. 
*Answer: *You're not strong enough to get it tight. (But I've gotten on with no problem and tightened it myself before?)

*Problem: *It doesn't feel right to me. It's hard to explain but it doesn't.
*Answer: *I'll lengthen the stirrups.

*Problem: *Saddle slides off...again
*Answer: *We need to go buy a breast collar and back cinch. 

None of that is going to keep Roman from bucking me off if the saddle HURTS him! 

I asked them if he was going to call the place and my mom and dad just start saying that we should get Paige's mom or Paige to come over and see, and blah blah blah. It's like "They don't know MY horse, and probably wouldn't know how to fit a saddle!" 

It makes me SO mad because they don't listen to me. I am the one that RIDES Roman, CARES for him, and would know when something isn't right with him!

So until someone 'who knows what they're talking about' agrees with me, I'll be riding bareback, won't trot except in my lessons on a different horse, and the saddle will just rot in the barn.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Roman said:


> Now, I want some opinions on this, it happens sometimes when I pick out his hooves, but usually not the same way.
> 
> Picking out his hooves is fine, when I go to straighten up, I get dizzy. I have to stop for a minute to gather myself up. Tonight I was on the third hoof, finished and when I stood up, it was like blackness blocked half of my vision but I was able to see directly in front of me though. I get dizzy when I do his hooves sometimes, not always. And like I get fully straighten up, my back hurts so I'm sort've slouching.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a head rush to me... I sometimes get them when I stand up after working on hooves.

Head rush usually occurs when you change position too fast and due to being in a bent over position, then standing straight up, your blood pressure plummeted.

However, please seek medical attention if this occurs frequently as it could be another underlying health issue.

---Flash over to horse topics---

Do you have an idea on what is causing the saddle to not fit properly? Are the bars too wide, too narrow? Gullet issues? Or is it something else entirely? 

Saddle fit is a very important issue that many owners will sometimes ignore. However I wanted to give you a huge thank you for looking into this. Roman, as well as yourself, will be much happier with a saddle that fits him perfectly. 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

^ Thank you for replying! I'll try to be a bit slower standing back up and see if that helps or if it still continues. xD 

About saddles, my dad and I have come to the agreement to check the saddle and see if it fits. I am still set in my ways to go to a saddle fitter in order to figure out what size he'll need and the right saddle. But we are going to do some checking from info off the web and while it'll be a good learning experience we'll actually see if the saddle is too narrow, too wide, etc. After that, maybe we'll go to a saddle fitter if it doesn't fit. 

So today I had another lesson on Zan, going over barrel racing. We didn't canter because the arena was I think a little too wet for it. So before I got on Paige said that since I'm progressing faster than she anticipated (her words not mine! lol) she's going to be more picky about my hands and feet. Last time I guess my legs were moving all over the place xD. This time, after the lesson, she said they were a lot stiller but could be more still, but definitely better than last time!

And I got to meet a cremello horse up close. He was a new boarder and his coloring is actually cremello palomino. Never heard of that one but it was pretty cool. He had blue eyes too.  

We might go look at horses again. Paige said Scout, the one I like the best so far, could be trained for barrels if I wanted to do some with him but we'd have to train him for it, sending him off to a trainer for a month or two shouldn't be too bad. But I don't want to get my own barrel horse until I'm really into the sport so if we get Scout and decide I want to use him for barrels, I think he can do it with some training. That will be a bonus!

We might go look at horses sometime this week and have a lesson before then, or else look at horses one night and lessons Saturday. Anyways, I'm considering doing a half and half lesson, half on Zan and half on Scout so I can ride him more an actually go past a walk. lol

With barrel racing, I think my biggest challenge will be cantering. I'm okay with cantering on a horse but Zan has a rough canter which I'm having problems sitting. When I accomplish that, I think it'll be smooth sailing...not! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Went for another ride tonight and it went great. It is supposed to storm and after we got back the sky was dark but no other signs of a storm. 

So I get Roman up to the gate and he thinks it's pretty smart of himself to walk off while I untie the gate. I had the rope looped around him like reins because he followed me up to the gate. So I walk after him, trying to not make him trot away. I bring him back to the gate, proper hold now. I think he got shocked by the fence, now realizes it's there, and is afraid of it. So I tack him up since my dad wanted me to put the saddle on him. I think going to a saddle fitter is just a waste of my breath now. :l

The saddle did feel alright after we adjusted the stirrups but who knows how it felt to Roman. So I rode with my family, they were taking a walk. My two brothers and sister were riding their bikes and Roman doesn't care about them. We got to the road and he stared at it like it was going to eat him.

Part of the road got chip N seal or whatever it's called, Roman crossed it fine until they recently added lines. He walked over the white fine but not yellow and I didn't want to fight him in the middle of the road. 

We stopped at one of the neighbor's down the road. They're an elderly couple and she had never seen Roman (I think) before. We talked to them for a while. During that time, a big truck, like a semi with a flatbed passed and Roman was okay with it and like two motorcycles passed. I'm soooo proud of him (and me for not chickening out lol). 

So back home, treats, groom, untack, etc. 

So for some reason Roman was freaking out because of the saddle. He moved away when my dad was trying to put it on and it made.me think Roman knows it hurts him and he.doesn't want it on. Good theory or.him being stubborn? While he was doing that I was getting yelled at for.not taking control. -_- Obviously the horse is scared people!!! 

Overall a good ride even if.we had to ride in the saddle. 

Still.on horse hunt and I'm starting to want a barrel horse but also one.for trails. Not expensive. I found two bit not sure what we'll end up with. (Mustang hopefully :rofl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*I Hate Cantering*

Had a lesson this morning and we were going to do half and half on Zan and Scout, a horse I'm interested in buying. Well, Paige had brought him up but the dogs chased him back to the pasture and Scout wouldn't be caught. LOL. But that was okay, we'll try next week.

So we didn't do the barrel pattern today, pretty much did a LOT of cantering. After doing turn arounds (pivoting), counter arcing, and circles around barrels, we went on to cantering in a circle. I am still having trouble riding her canter.

I got her head tucked in, tried standing in the stirrups a bit, keeping my heels down, leaning forward a bit, and even saying 1 2 Down, or just talking to myself to get me to breath. It feels like I'm on a Thoroughbred, Zan's canter just feels a lot faster. Like she thrusts forward or puts a lot of power in each step. Though Paige said she was being a brat today or maybe something was out of place because Zan kept throwing her head up and stuff, which she'll sometimes do but not this much. 

Zan bucked a bit while we were cantering and this is the first time I've really _cried _in a lesson.  Though I tried to calm myself and not show I was crying. Paige got on Zan and did some trotting and cantering, it looks so EASY from the ground. :lol:

We're going to be focusing more on cantering and less on the pattern, since I pretty much have trotting it down pat. Our goal is to have me cantering the pattern before winter sets in. I don't know what we'll do for winter unless we stop lessons until Spring comes around, or meet at an indoor arena. I don't know.

Kind of a frustrating ride but I'll get there eventually...maybe...hopefully. I hope soon because I'm really excited about showing!  

And it was COLD this morning too, like 40 degrees with I woke up and like 50 degrees during the lesson but it got warmer as I was riding, xD. I was comfortable just wearing a long sleeved shirt, though started to regret on my way to the arena, after that no problem. 

I hope I can ride Zan's canter better. I still lock up my hips sometimes, my hands bounce (which don't after I get told xD), and a flop like a sack of potatoes. :rofl:

All I have for now except

fftopic:We're making apple stuff!! Like applesauce and apple butter. We, I guess, got a good thing of apples this year, and since we're running low on apple butter and maybe applesauce, it's time to make some! But I'm up here on the computer. :rofl::rofl:

:wave: for now.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I just got back from a ride on Roman. We rode on the road again bareback but this time I decided to go North, we usually go South. I am really pleased with how he went, especially since we've never gone this way. But there were a few icks like he didn't want to go across a driveway that had sand or gravel on part of it. So I had to lead him across, I guess I semi-won since we didn't avoid it but we didn't ride over it. But to make up.for it he crossed a CONCRETE driveway with no shy! He's avoided a Concrete driveway before going south, but it was awesome he went over this one.

He crossed the road just fine, this was a part that got chip n sealed and the lines too him were monsters. But he was cool with it. When we got home, we started to cross the road and all of a sudden this certain yellow line wanted to eat him. Since there was a car coming, I led him across but rode him back across and back again, no problem. -_- 

He got an apple off a tree, crossed our ditch (a small ditch where a pipe comes out), and didn't spook at a lawn mower really close or following him at a distance. 

At the barn, I got off and went to lead him over to tie. Well he decided it was time for a game of Tug O War. Awesome. I won though!!  We stood there like a minute, his head out (which I bet wasn't too comfortable) and then I jerked on the rope twice and he moved. Yay. 

He thought my jacket hanging on a gate was a monster and so before (I think, or after) our ride I did a quick desensitizing lesson with him. The jacket underneath him was the scariest part but he got used to it after a while. 

And it's Fall now, I suppose or getting close to Fall, and what does Fall bring?

Leaves...lots and lots of leaves.

LOL Just kidding. Calves! Baby calves. We don't have any yet but soon. Anytime between September and November is the usual time frame, but some could come later. I can't wait to discover a CUTE baby cow and get to say "Number _ had a calf!".

We have 10 cows right now, 8 are expected to have calves. The other two are yearlings, one we'll either breed this year or next, and the other is a steer we'll butcher in a year or two. So when we have calves I'll probably give the name of the momma. Here they are: #1, #3, #11, #12, Old 12 (used to have a #12 tag), #9, #23, and ... we really don't have a.name.for this cow, she's tagless. I'll just call her Friendly's mom.  (Friendly was a calf born like two years ago that we sold. He let me pet him and would give a kiss, I mean lick on the forehead. xD)

Can't wait for calves!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*would give me a kiss...* 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

OMG guys! I'm going to the Extreme Mustang Makeover in Fort Worth, Texas this weekend!!! Super excited. I've never been before and I am a mustang lover, so it will be really cool to see mustangs that have been trained by adults and youth, and were wild approx. 100 days ago. 

We haven't ordered tickets yet but I think we will today, or at least call about them. But everything else is pretty much planned. We're leaving Thursday at noon (because we HAVE to do school that day ) and since it's like a 9hr drive (counting bathroom breaks and maybe dinner too) we'll get there at night. 

The reasons I have as to why we're going is:

A) I want to see what it's like and especially the freestyle performances.
B) I want my parents to see what the mustangs trained by CHILDREN are like after 100 days of training
C) So hopefully I'll come back here next year WITH a mustang! 

Awesome plan, huh? So I'm thinking, if they see the mustangs and maybe talk to some people, with my planning skills, we could get one next year. Of course I'd want a trainer with me, maybe Paige, or someone else. I wouldn't mind paying someone to come to my place and just help us out. 

So we'll leave Thursday, go to the freestyles on Friday and Saturday night, maybe go earlier so we can see the Youth classes and stuff, since like two of the adult classes are on Thursday. Then come home Sunday. 

Going to Texas over the weekend means I won't have a lesson which means I have to wait until NEXT week to ride Scout. I was hoping to do a lesson tonight but "we need the $30 for Texas". :/ But I guess I'd rather go to Texas for 3 days than a riding lesson for an hour. 

I plan to go riding tonight because I haven't ridden since Saturday and probably won't ride again until next Monday or Tuesday. I will try to take some pictures to share


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Have fun at the EMM ^^


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Zexious said:


> Have fun at the EMM ^^


 
Thanks!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We probably did the longest trail ride ever tonight. We went north up the road like on our last ride, to the same place, cross the road, and started heading south. So probably gone 2/10 of a mile already. He crossed the concrete driveway no problem and even the one I had to lead him across last time. He spooked because of some noise, might've been a tractor or something, pretty loud though. 

Then we past this one place where there's a board against the fence that says a trailer or something is for sale. Well, the sign had fallen over and Roman saw that it was different and was like "OMG it has moved places since last time!!" :shock:

So then we get up to our house and we pass a telephone pole, or whatever you call them, and he had a tiny freakout because of a board that was stuck in the ground and had a ribbon on it. The next pole we passed I was more alert, it had another stick thing, and he didn't have a problem. We went farther away from it but still pretty close and I let him stop to look at it.

And our neighbors have two baby calves, SO CUTE!!!, and Roman just had to stop and stare at them.  So we don't continue on very far and a jogger comes up the hill. Roman stopped and was like "Who is that walking towards us?". After a few seconds he walked forward. He doesn't have a problem with people, he's literally been exposed to dozens of people (family). 

Then we stopped to see the horses down the road. There were two, the foal and a horse, that were by the fence. I saw one of the other horses way in the back, looked like it was in a separate pasture or something. But the other two horses weren't there, I think their owner went barrel racing somewhere tonight.

That's pretty much our ride. When we got back, I let him get an apple off the tree and I was just dying to get off and stretch my legs. Horse riding can be a bit painful! :lol: So I got off and took him down to the barn. I picked out his hoof and was on one of his back hooves. I asked him to pick it up and he moved away and then because he was standing so far from the fence and pretty much pulling the rope, he kind of freaked out a bit. I kept trying to make him come forward, then he'd back up again. -_- Then he wouldn't move AT ALL, we had another game of Tug O War. I got him to move a few times before I got down to business. Untied him and lunged him real week, making him MOVE. Then tied him again with little slack so he couldn't back up too far. :twisted: So mean.

Then I let him out into the pasture. We have no calves yet and while I want them to have them I hope not while I'm gone! I like discovering them. xD It was great trail ride all in all, and a LONG one that'll probably last me until next week.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

OMG GUYS!!! I looked on the Extreme Mustang Makeover and there's going to be one in Missouri next year!!! I still have to get my parents to say yes. Right now it "doesn't make sense" and "the 'youth' have experienced parents behind them to do the training". -_-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

A little update from Texas! 

So it took us 9hrs to get here Thursday. We left at 8:15 AM, got into Oklahoma around 12:30 PM. We passed the Pauls Valley Holding Facility along the way! Lots of horses and tall panels by the fence. We stopped at McDonalds and I got a Mocha Frappé, YUM! My sister got an apple pie, fresh and HOT, and so we're driving down the road and she starts hollering. Part of the filling fell onto her wrist. So she was crying for the longest time, but it wasn't a serious burn. She got a blister though. 

Drove into Texas at 4:28 PM and arrived at the hotel at 6:17 PM. Yes, I kept track of the time!  

Then on Friday we went to the Bereau of Engraving and Printing. We actually got to see how they made the money, the machines, etc. 

We got to the EMM at 4 PM and watched the Adult Compulsory Maneuvers. Then we walked around and saw the mustangs and they had wild mustangs/untrained for adoption. One let me pet him even on his neck! 

There were 21 youth freestyles. And CrossCountry, if you're reading this, 
someone stole your freestyle idea! The girl had a Superman shirt, the horse had a cape (it wasn't as big), and played the SAME song! :O

We didn't go back to the hotel until 11PM. So tired! 

Today we went to the Stockyards first. We watched them herd Longhorns down the street. Lots of people showed up but they do it twice daily. I even got to sit on one that had a saddle! 

We went to a New/Previous Adopter seminar back at the Will Rogers Equestrian Center, where people asked questions and a guy from BLM and woman from the MHF answered them. We asked what they recommended for someone who hasn't trained a horse from the ground up, they said to find a TIP trainer. So if I get to do the EMM in Missouri next year, we might ask a TIP trainer to come out and help us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I had to go so I had to end my post there! But I'm back with WiFi so here's the continuation. 

After the seminar, we drove to the Botanic Gardens which is literally right across from the WRMC. Everyone but my Mom and I (I was tired of walking!) went walking around a small area. Took only a few minutes. 

Skip to 6PM we're at the
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Well...I had a long post written up and the WiFi messed up twice. I'll rewrite it when I get home, maybe Monday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*Extreme Mustang Makeover Part 2*

After the seminar, we drove to the Botanic Gardens which is literally right across from the WRMC. Everyone but my Mom and I (I was tired of walking!) went walking around a small area. Took only a few minutes. 

Skip to 6PM we're at the Coliseum waiting for the show to start. So in the "opening acts" they let out a herd of mustangs into the ring. I don't know if they were wild, maybe from the untrained adoption they had during the EMM. Still it was awesome! Then the top 10 did their freestyles. 

I liked Sid Zacharias best. He did some trick riding, jumped backwards, I think did a spin facing backwards! He was voted Fan Favorite and won Reserve Champion. 

Tom Hagwood was the Champion and it was awesome to see how well his horse performed a sliding stop and spin!


While we were waiting for it to begin, a woman sitting behind us asked if we had a horse. So we got to talking about how I wanted a Mustang and the guy next to her said that the people who say you shouldn't get a mustang haven't owned a mustang. Which I can pretty much agree with that!!

Still I don't think my parents are "convinced" but I'm sure coming to Texas was a great opportunity to see what the mustangs, trained by adults and kids, can do in 100 days. 





So I do have "bad" news which we got on Thursday while we're driving to Texas. Some firefighters came over to do some paperwork and stuff for a burn permit. Bella and Dakota, our dogs, were out and when the guys were leaving, Dakota bit one. The guy didn't want to make a big deal about it but he _had _to report it. So long story short, Dakota is now at a vet which he has to stay there for 10 days. He could get out sooner but for now that's all we know.

We can go see him but can't have contact. WHAT?!? That is going to be pure TORTURE on the dog and US! But when he gets to come back home, we're going to do some training to get him to stop biting. Maybe go to some professional classes. Dakota is not dangerous and mean. He's actually very sweet but DEFENDS his property. He's weird though, he only bites when you're leaving, not when you arrive (with the exception of my aunt, but we all thought it was because she was moving fast and he was trying to sniff her). Anywho, hopefully he gets out sooner than next Sunday. 

But glad to be home, wish I could redo the weekend all over again! :lol:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I went for a ride yesterday and today. Yesterday I got on him bareback and rode around around "ring" which is currently missing side panels. xD I got my helmet and tried trotting bareback. VERY bouncy! I almost fell off twice! 

Then tonight we pretty much went around the pasture. No calves yet . But I did work on backing up a couple times. Roman is SO much better at it. Instead of pulling on the reins for minutes and he won't budge, now he effortlessly takes several steps back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*Dakota's in Jail*

To make the long story short, Dakota bit someone and had to go to doggy jail, a.k.a. the vet. He went there Thursday while we happened to be gone and we may be able to get him on Monday. But he's going through training now because we have literally had ENOUGH of him biting people. He only bites when you start to leave which is strange, but hopefully these training classes will help. They're $15 for an hour and the girl lives a mile up the road! :thumbsup:

Still, I don't know what else might happen. If we're going to have to pay a fine anyways since he did break skin, from what we heard. But it wasn't bad. Dakota isn't the aggressive type, he only does it when you're leaving and I don't know if it's because he wants attention, is giving you a boost off the property, or just defending him property. Bella doesn't bite as far as we know.

Really nothing else to report concerning horses. Though we did ask Roman's old owner about teeth floating, vaccines, and worming. Floating isn't really necessary unless they're a lot older or they show signs they need it. We will worm. And she said that she doesn't give her horses vaccines, except for when they get cut and need a tetanus. 

But what I'm more worried about and that bugs me is how FAT Roman is. And maybe deworming him may help since we haven't done it in a while .

But what else should I do? He's out on pasture 24/7 and I've only given him grain (recently) Tuesday night and this morning, because I need to get rid of it! As far as exercise, walking down the road. I'd do trotting and stuff if I'm given the OK to the saddle issue from a PROFESSIONAL!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We went on a pretty long ride tonight down the road. We headed north a ways, then south a mile. I'd say we did a mile, maybe over. 

But when I was starting, I got him from the pasture and just went. Our neighbor (Mr. M from now on) was sitting on his back porch with a friend and he saw me coming. 

Mr. M: Do you have a bit on him? 
Me: No
Mr. M: What do you have?
Me: Just a halter
Mr. M: I'll give you $300 for him.


LOL. That's the first offer I've gotten for Roman. But I wouldn't sell him for 300 dollars or 100k! 

So we went north and there's a concrete driveway. He crosses it with
NO problem. But the concrete driveway down the road south is a problem! We don't cross it all the time but anytime he's like "Nope, nuh uh" but the one north doesn't matter?!? Strange...

Then we were heading south and there's this piece of plastic or something, might be the lid of a plastic trash can. Anyways, last night he didn't care about it and tonight he notices it and is like "O_O What in the world is that???" and we've past it a dozen times! Silly boy.

The neighbor across the street with the cows now as I think 4 calves now. And I think two are twins!!! Like two calves are always near the one cow. Idk, maybe!  Still no calves for us and I'm getting impatient! lol

After we got home, Roman was a bit sweaty so I decided to wash him a bit. Filled a bucket with water since that's easiest now. I'll keep doing this and next year try the hose. 

I wish I had a water temperature adjuster. I know the water was cold but I can't heat it up unless I microwave it. lol. He did fine with it, a little skittish at first. Then I did something new. Washed near his tail since his backend was a bit sweaty too. He kept moving off but I managed to wash it. He was still scared afterwards. I couldn't touch his headquarters without him moving off! And the bucket wasn't even near him! Poor Roman! But I was able to scrape water off and brush it after he realized I had no water. XD

Hopefully tomorrow I will do a lesson on Zan and Scout (potential horse #2). Can't wait to see how he goes. I've only ridden him once and at a walk, so would be interesting to see what his trot and especially canter is like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*Today's Riding Lesson*

I kind of expected me to get on Zan and work on cantering, but instead I rode her bareback today and tried some trotting. Honestly, if I ever learn to ride a trot bareback I will blow myself away! It's bouncy, even on Roman, and I'm trying to sit and relax and then "Uh oh, I'm gonna fall, hold on! Walk!". But it went well, I at least stayed on. :thumbsup: So while I was riding Zan, Paige was getting Scout from the pasture. 

I can already tell Scout may be a hard-to-catch horse but often times Roman doesn't want to be caught. But that's something that can be fixed. So I was kicked out of the round pen...no just kidding LOL...but left so Paige's dad could ride Scout first, since Scout is young. So he rode Scout around, then Paige wanted to ride. She could tell he was irritated so lunge him for ten minutes, then rode again. Then it was my turn!

Scout did awesome! No buck, spook, etc. This was my second ride on him, the last time I only walked. This time I trotted and cantered a little bit. His trot, I could probably say, is like Roman's. Kind of bouncy and fast, but that didn't bother me. Scout's canter is a bit rough, not like Zan's though. Once I was given the okay to trot and canter I did a lot! More trotting than anything. It was a bit hard to get him to canter, I cantered only a few times but it was good enough. 

I'll ride him during my lessons, riding for a full hour instead of just thirty minutes. Next week I won't have a lesson - wedding - but the week after that I don't know if I'll ride him or Zan. Paige was wanting to saddle Zan up and take the stirrups off so I could start sitting the trot and stuff or "really riding". I don't know if we'll do that or stick with Scout for a little while. I love him so far!

He's six years old so has some of that "toddler" left in him, which I saw before I rode. Paige said he crowhopped so then she lunged him to get the energy out. If I do buy Scout, there could be days when I'll have to lunge him before riding, which I don't mind, it'd help with my experience since I don't lunge Roman a whole lot. So far I really like Scout!! 

And a big bonus about him is he has the conformation for a barrel racer, so if I wanted to start barrels with him, I could just send him to a trainer for 30-60 days and then finish him myself. I like that fact about him, I probably will do that maybe after a year of owning him, when I'm more comfortable and what not, if we get him.

Paige did mention she had wanted to start Scout on barrels but she got busy with her own horses. And she also said that I "made him look good"!!! So very pleased with how our second ride went and Zan's ride too.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*It's About Time!*

Finally one of our cows had a calf. Sometime yesterday. We were on our way back from Ensemble practice and my dad texts we have one. I drove down to the woods to see the calf and check the other cows. Mama hid the baby well but pretty much gave the hiding spot away! I have two pictures, they're not the best since the calf was by a big bush that had some thorns so it was a tad hard to get too. 

It's a girl too!





The calf would literally NOT move! She was alive, she was blinking, but didn't lift her head when I was petting her. She didn't do anything when I lifted her back leg to see if she was a girl or boy. But at least she seems to be doing okay. Mama is nice too, she was several yards away watching but didn't try to chase me off. 

So when my brother and I go down there, we only see Roman and 8 cows. I'm like "Okay, where is the mama and calf, and the other cow?" since the other cow is due for a calf too! So I was thinking about if we found a calf and what I'd say back home: "Actually, we have 12 cows, not 11" xD

So we're circling around the back part of the woods and go to check my grandpa's part. Get onto the path from the meadow (way into the woods) and there's one cow and the mother cow is not far behind. But Roman was standing right behind the one cow closest to us like "I found them!! Here they are! Ima good boy!!! Treat?" LOL. It sure looked like that!

Then I go find the calf and Roman comes up to where I am. So where the "path" is, there's a ditch on the side and then a hill that goes up to the fence, other side is the hayfield. So he comes trotting up there.  He's cute. 

Only thing I'm worried about now is finding a tick on me. I should go check. Those little creatures scare me and I avoid the woods throughout the spring and summer. I don't know if they're still around in September but I hope I don't find any. D:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I hate my horse and I hate weddings...

So I went for a ride.down the road on Roman, all was perfect until we came home. We get up by the arena and he stops and won't go forward. If I kick he'll kick out and like actually forward, like trying to kick my foot. I nudged him gently, kicked him hard, slapped his shoulder with the end of the rope. Nope. So I lunge him, get on same problem, and lunge again! You'd think he'd get the message. So I hop back on and he acts the same. At one point I led him back and forth around that area but it didn't help. I eventually had to get my dad to come down and lead Roman to the barn. Stupid horse. He did NOT get any treats and I didn't apologize!! He made me mad. Like when my dad first came down he happily walked forward and then balked again. Youre amazing Roman! ( the sarcasm >_< )

Onto the wedding part. My oldest brother and his fiancee were to get married on Saturday. Everything was set but SOMEONE had to complain! 

They didn't invite 3 church members, didn't invite all of my parent's siblings. It makes me mad! Even when they decided to do immediate family only because of this everyone was mad and "there's no logic to it". And now as far as I know, the wedding is off.

I know you can't please everybody but it seems like to me everybody wants to run it how THEY want to run it and not how the bride and groom (which happens to be who the wedding is for -_-) want it. And who they want to spend their special day with. 

Just wish people would understand they're obviously not invited so shut up and complain to your pillow for all I care. Literally because of this whole ordeal my brother hasn't come over for a while, they usually come over on Sunday and stop by during the week for no reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*St. Louis Extreme Mustang Makeover!*

Finally information was put up concerning the Extreme Mustang Makeover in Missouri next year. Application deadline is at the end of February so I have about four months to convince my parents about this, fill out an application (if they make me VERY happy XD), and find a trainer to help me. Then mustang pick up is in Ewing Illinois, in March, that's about a six or seven hour drive for us, but we drove 10 hours to go the the EMM in Fort Worth this year! And 12 hours back home. 

I've been looking for trainers that have experience with mustangs or have 'Mustang' somewhere. I've found a couple and now all I have to do is write up a plan to show my parents, yes kind of business like, lol. 

I'm really excited about this. I've been really thinking it over and having someone with experience with mustangs there to mentor and help me, would be great!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*Another Escapee and Dog Training*

Okay, so last night another cow had a calf! Like when I saw it it was probably ten minutes old. But my mom looks out the window and is like "Uh, I think we have another calf". So I go down and check, yepp! So I stay to make sure the calf drinks. Well it kept trying to stand but the mama would push it back down, I guess trying to help it up but doing the opposite. The calf ended up down the bank of the pond and almost INTO the pond, but my uncle dragged it back up.

So then I wait around to see if it'll drink. It takes forever to. If it gets the idea that it's supposed to lower his head he's on the front end of mama and not the back end. He finally got milk and I left. 

Then today I go down to check on them and I see the calf. So I go to try and pet it and get some pictures. He hops up so I decide to leave him and finish counting. On my way back, he goes through the fence into the hay field which is UNFENCED. Oh great! I tried to get him through the gate but he decided going back through the fence was better. But at least he got back in and didn't make us search all night for it *looks at calf #1*. But the funny thing is, the calf was laying out in the rain (mind you I was trying to get it back in in the rain!) and the mom was in the shed. HA! Good mom.

---

Tonight the dog trainer came over to do an evaluation of Dakota (and Bella). It was a free lesson, being the first. She basically fed Dakota treats, got to know him, tried to see what he did when she walked away, when she walked him, when we walked both dogs. He was a little angel! xD A little jumpy and excited though. We've got another session Tuesday, and next Saturday, and the same the week after. Hopefully his biting problem gets fixed...and cat killing.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I tried to ride last night but my allergies started after messing a bit with Roman and I quit. He still balks in this one spot when heading TO the barn! And then he'll kick when I ask him to move. I was going to go riding again tonight but we went out to eat and it gets dark at 7.

But we did have another dog training session tonight. We basically did "Focus". Where we had the dogs sit in front of us and look up at us. We'd say "Focus", wait, then reward with a treat. If they looked away, a quick pop with the leash. Dakota got it almost right away, Bella got it on the third go at it. Dakota stayed with the exercise throughout the whole thing, which lasted an hour. Bella, however, lost interest in it and wouldn't focus one bit! I guess she was tired of the hot dog treats (Slice hot dogs, nuke them in the microwave until fat is gone, and air dry). I don't think they'll get dinner tonight, those hotdogs were dinner enough!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Calf #3 was born Wednesday night. I didn't get to see it be born but I saw the mama was going to have it soon - part of the sac showing. But I had to leave and she didn't have it in the short time I was out there. Anyways, she had the calf more than likely right after we left! I'm not sure what the calf is and am too scared to TRY and look, the mama a.k.a. Old 12 (used to have a #12 tag, lost it, and we tagged another cow with a #12 tag so we call this one Old 12) is very protective. She's chased off Rosie, a dog we had 2 years ago R.I.P., and will charge over if you mess with her calf. Last year, when we decided to tag all calves soon after they were born, we had to sneak down when Old 12 was off somewhere else to tag the calf! :lol:

This morning I went down to check the cows. I went over to Roman on my way up to see if the missing ones were in the barn. So I pet Roman and then go to shoo away the steer who was sticking his head through the fence -_-. Roman followed me and then followed me back to where we were at first. So I was like "OK, I'll ride up to the barn" which is a VERY short distance. I had the hardest time getting on him and I couldn't get him to go next to the gate so I could climb on. I got a block and put it next to him. I jumped on but he started walking forward and I was still hanging over so I had to get off and stop him. After several attempts I managed to get on and ride the VERY short distance into the barn lot. Bareback and bridle-less. Yepp, that's right! No saddle, no reins. Just mane and courage to do it. :rofl: He was a good boy and we went okay. I don't do this often, the only time I've really been a daredevil with going bareback and no reins is one time in the pasture and my plan was to go to the barn, he decided to go get a drink from the pond. Luckily I stayed on going down the small steep bank to the pond for him to drink. Best moment.

So back to the story: We got to the barn and there were like two cows. I dismount and go back out to count again: 12 cows. One's missing! And it's one that hasn't had a calf since I see the unbred heifer and steer, and I saw the three calves. I got excited, grabbed the halter, and got back on Roman again. We get out of the lot, count again, and count 13. Just my luck! When I think I cow is off having her calf she isn't.  But we took a stroll around the pasture anyways! It was a bit chilly but I wore a jacket, and it was lightly sprinkling too.

After looping around the pasture and getting back to the barn, I decided to give him some of the feed that we've had for a while. >.> There was one cow in the barn so I dumped two piles of feed into the trough: for Roman and the cow. The feed got scattered all over the trough so I left them to clean it up and fight over who gets what. :lol::lol:



No reins!!



Heading to the barn, it was MUDDY!!



Even horses can share.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*Lesson with Scout*

Okay so today for my riding lesson I did it with Scout. But not just riding. Paige had me brush him while she was finishing up with another student, and then I got to tack him up. I was kinda nervous here because I've only saddled my horse and the tack here was different. But I got it pretty well and fiddled with the breastcollar while she was trying to find the bridle. I'm pretty sure I got the breastcollar tight enough or whatever. :lol: Then came the bridle. It had a chain on it so I'm like "yeah...which way does the chain go?" hahaha...but I got it on and then had to take it back off again because we were going to lunge. And the bridle wasn't the right one.

So we go to lunge, Paige goes first to kind of show me the ropes. I knew how to lunge but getting another lesson on how it done would save me from doing it all wrong! So I lunged him both directions at a trot and canter. And I learned what "hump in his back" means. Basically when the back of the saddle is lifted up means he needs to be lunged to let it all out. So we lunged for a while and then put another bridle on. Then I got on and walked around for several minutes before trotting.

The ride was good, except for when I would try to back him up by the fence and he thought that meant squash my leg! Still I really like him. He's going to be a challenge but I'm alright with that. It'll boost my confidence and experience. If I have to lunge before a ride, that's okay. Except for this time of year when it gets dark at seven o'clock! If we do buy him, I'd like to ride him around for a year or so and get to know him better before taking him to a barrel racing trainer for a couple months.

I wanted to ask Paige about mustangs and me doing the Extreme Mustang Makeover. I really wanted my dad to be there but he had to put fans up >.>. I was going to ask her myself but it didn't seem like a good time then. So I'll wait until next week. 

And you all remember, a couple posts up, me talking about our dog Dakota got sent to Doggy Jail a.k.a. the vet because he bit a fireman? Well, fun fact, that fireman is Paige's ex-boyfriend. What a twist!!!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

My cousin from Montana came down to visit her grandma (my aunt) for the weekend or week. I don't know. Today she was over at my grandparents (right nextdoor) and this afternoon I gave her a ride on Roman. Walking from one barn to another and then down the hayfield to see the cows is tiring! 

We had a calf born yesterday, a boy, and my brother, sister, and cousin got to pet the calf, through the fence since it was on the other side. Mama was on our side but she isn't the over protective type, though she did watch everything they did and mooed a bit. But she didn't charge or anything. 

So after the ride, I unsaddled him and since he didn't get that much of a workout, I decided to lunge him. So I untacked, got the lunge line, and lunged for a bit. It seemed like he wasn't so much swayback afterwards.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I took a picture of Roman the other morning and it turned out amazing. It's my new favorite picture and is going to be a 2015 4H Photography picture!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

This time of year is my least favorite. Why? It's dark at like 7pm! Totally messes up ride time. I suppose I could go around 4pm though.

Anyways we had a super short ride tonight. Groomed and hopped on bareback and just rode around the property. On the way back to the barn I went around the arena but still came to the place where he balks.

And he did it again. It wasn't bad though. He just stopped and I'm like "Ok, what did HF people say to do?" XD. I turned him left to right, right to left, and he calmly walked forward. All that lasted about 30 seconds! Still I'm pleased we didn't have a fit about it.

You know, a thought just popped into my mind. The "ick" spot is right where one of the gates into the pasture is, usually the one I use to put him away after riding. So could he be like "This is the gate, might as well let me out"? Just a thought. 

No more calves yet, just four. One of the cows still pregnant is still limping. We put her in the lot and we think she slipped, pulled a muscle, etc. I think as soon as she has her calf(s), I'm hoping twins cause she's HUGE, she'll be ok.

Really excited about a my lesson on Sunday. Hopefully it goes well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I had my...fourth (?) ride on Scout today. It was warm but pretty windy today. We got there and they were trying to catch him. He was in the pen by the barn with two other horses, running around, etc. They got the other two horses out and he calmed down - they said one horse was herding him around.

Then I groomed, tacked, and then lunged him. After lunging for a couple minutes I mounted and did some walk, trotting, and finally cantering. We didn't canter much. He was probably tiring because towards the end of the hour it was difficult to get him to canter. 

When we finished, he was really sweaty and had a good workout.

I really like Scout. He's going to be a bit of a challenge, and if I want to do barrels with him he's able to do it. He has a nice trot and I'm still trying to figure the canter out (any canter at that! XD). A few more rides will help. 

When we got home I was tired. But I have to go to Ensemble practice in a bit. Guess after going to sleep at 11:30pm and waking at 6:30am (not intentionally), then riding for an hour can make you tired.  Now I'm snacking on milk and York Peppermint Pattie Minis. lol


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I decided to ride Roman tonight and put the saddle on him (because I didn't want to get my jeans dirty ). I fixed the saddle pad so the area around the withers was raised up so you could stick your hand in there and there was clearance. I don't know if it helped any. Our farrier told us Roman had high withers, so I think, by keeping the saddle and pad off his withers as much as possible it will help. 

I think I need one of those saddle pads where the wither area is cut out. Like this.

Classic Equine Zone Felt/Felt Pad - Horse.com

I might look for one of those and our farrier also said to take a felt blanket and cut out the wither area too (might've gone over this already). I think that could help. Get a pad that's a lot longer (our current one barely has any pad left past the front and back of the saddle) with the wither part cut out and have a felt blanket underneath.

Does that sound like a good idea?

So then we headed out for the ride. It was probably 6:15 by then, I'm not sure, but I do know I need to get a watch! I can't bring my phone because I don't want to lose it and don't want to leave it sitting at the barn. The ride goes swell and we do some trotting.

Gosh is his trot bouncy!! I was like "Geez boy! What's with the trot?". Whenever we trotted after that I worked on getting him to slow down a bit, he did on the way back home when I trotted him.

Anyways, he had a big spook. We were walking in the ditch by the road and either birds shot out of the bushes in the pasture we were next to or the two horses that were in the pasture shot out of bushes. whatever it was, it freaked Roman out and he ran into the road. :shock:

Luckily there were no cars coming and I was able to get him off the road pretty quickly just incase there were cars. But wowzza! It kind of scared me, when he spooked, too but everything was jolly after that. We visited the two horses for a few minutes. It was getting dark so I did some trotting back home to get there faster (only like a quarter mile back home from where we were). 

By the time we got back to the barn it was dark! I could still see but literally dark dark. I know, bad me for riding in the dark . 

:lol:

Get back, untack and groom. He wasn't sweating since we hardly did anything and it's not hot, but he was warm. XD

So then since it was dark I took him through the barn. First I tried getting him to go through the doorway and the only thing that got in was his head. A bucket of feed (that happened to be sitting there) nor a treat convinced him the human doorway was the way to go. No problem though. I just backed him up, walking three feet and though the garage door! 

Surprisingly he walked through the barn, which was cluttered and the space to walk was like 1-2ft, with no problem. He tried to snack on the hay though :-|. Then we had to maneuver around a big, fat, momma cow and that was like 1-2ft. of space too, but he did well and the cow didn't get up either. 

He's the bestest horse in the world (to me ^_^).


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I cantered on Roman today, I haven't done that in a long time! It was unintentional at first but after that it wasn't. :wink:

So we got back from eating dinner at like 1:45, and so I had two hours until I have to leave for Ensemble practice (which I have 15min. left now). I really wanted to ride and have been since Tuesday I think. So I get him, tack him up, snap some pictures for my other thread ("Would This Work?") and then rode to the arena.

I walk him a couple laps to begin with and then trot in circles at one end. Did that for a few minutes and then I decided to try fake "pole bending". Since I don't have actual poles, I grabbed some wood from the nearby wood pile and spaced them a part. Then did some weaving between those and acting like I was in a pole bending show but only doing this at a trot! No high speeds for me, thank you!

After I did that I went back to trotting, this time around the whole arena. Well Mr. Thinks It's Time to Leave kept going out of the arena. The arena is incomplete, there are no panels on the sides so...yeah. I had to do some one-rein stops and after that incident having a few times we kind of got away from doing that anymore.

Anyways, I trotted him again and he started cantering! It felt AMAZING but it didn't last long :-(. So I was like :shock: let's do that AGAIN!! :twisted:

It wasn't that hard to get him to canter again. I can compare his canter to Scout's and they're pretty the same, something I have to work on to ride comfortable, but at least I wasn't being thrown all over the place! 

What a wonderful ride and an awesome way to end it.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

For my riding lesson today I was supposed to ride with another girl but she canceled. So just Scout and I. Tacked him up okay, almost forgot to hook the breastcollar on >_<, and then lunged him. After that we went down to the arena. It was windy today so he was spooky. He spooked at literally every corner but that's okay, it was actually a GOOD thing!!

I was thinking of cantering but with how it was going, I just stuck to trotting. Walked around the arena to get him settled down and alright with everything, then finally picked up a trot. Weaved through poles, trotted the barrel pattern, walked and trotting in a circle, figure eights. 

Then he had a big spookout. I think it was because a dog was in the corner and made a noise in the grass or something. Anyways, he spooked! But all thanks to Roman spooking on me multiple times, I stayed on and was okay with it. Of course you have that 3 seconds of "Gasp! OH NO!" and then "Phew...okay, we're okay..." For a second I thought I was coming off, like Scout sidestepped and I was left midair. Hehehe :lol: but I stayed on and Paige was VERY pleased about that. :clap:

So back to the barn, untacked, and had trouble getting the saddle on the saddle rack...the top one. Good grief that saddle is HEAVY!! 

Paige was very happy with how I was handling spooking Scout today and said if we buy him she's comfortable with that. :happydance:. I think it'd be best to wait until next Spring to buy, then I can get more rides on him and plus I'll be able to ride him more instead of him sitting for a couple weeks over the brutal winter we're supposed to have. 

I'm very happy right now! :grin: 

Then, I could not find my phone. Get home and it's in the chair and Storm is laying next to it. Cats can apparently use phones. :wink:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

To make the day better our two dogs (2yo) graduated to Advanced Obedience!! :O We'll begin to do a lot of stuff off-leash. Right now some of the things we've worked on off-leash are:

Sit
Stay (Long Recall)
Here 
Heel
Down
Focus
Short Recall

My dad and I were SUPER proud of them. One of the things we've been working most on is getting them to lay down without taking our hand all the way to the ground. Last night Bella would go down after like 5x of saying down with very little handle signal. Dakota, however, would do it after saying "Down" 30x and with my hand pointing down, he'd nibble your hand for the treat first then reluctantly lay down. 

Now TODAY, one day later, they're both going down with not a lot of handle signal and you don't have to say Down 30 times. I was very proud of how they very easily caught onto it but I'm pretty sure it was the just-made hot dog treats. :lol:

They even stayed when commanded when the barn cats (which they LOVE to chase) came up. They only chased once though. Stay we need to work on but I'm so happy they're "Advanced Obedience" now. The dog trainer keeps saying she forgets to bring her camera, she's wanting to take a picture of them (since they're AO now) to put on the FB page. 

After that I put the cows away and saw one (that hasn't had a calf) off by herself. I was like "If she had her calf this day is the best!!!". She didn't though but I'm hoping she and another cow have their's soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I had my first group lesson ever today. Since it was cold outside, actually not that cold since there was no wind, and there was a chance of snow, Paige decided to do one lesson with four students, so me and three others. 

So I get Scout tacked up which was SO much easier, I got the girth cinched up and while the other students were still tacking up, I lunged Scout in the round-pen. He bucked a couple times but that's what lunging was for, so if he had any bucks in them he did it riderless. 

Then the other girls rode, I walked Scout, down to the arena. There I lunged him again for a bit. Only problem was getting him to go in the direction I wanted when he was stopped. Then I hopped on and Paige told me to ride up and down one side of the arena. Trot, choose a place and turn him into the fence. To work on stopping better and stuff.

Did that for a couple minutes while the other girls were riding around the arena, weaving through poles, trying the barrel pattern. 

During the time we were trotting by the rail, Scout got a bit frisky and I thought he'd give a buck, but I turn him into the fence and then continued on trotting like nothing happened. ^_^ We trotted and walked around the arena a couple times, weaved through the poles, and walked the barrel pattern before trotting it once. 

I think it was a good lesson and fun to ride with others too. Next week, weather permitting, we'll do another group lesson. I like how Scout did and me too, it was awesome. We had no major spooks which was great as well!!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Went for a ride in the woods. We've never really trail ridden through the woods. It was about 40° but felt great with little to no breeze. 

Tacked Roman up and headed down to the woods which the gate is at the far end of the hay field. Okay, so down by the gate there was a feed bag tangled in the fence. Roman was a little wary of it, who'd blame him? A feed bag in a spot where feed bags usually aren't? I opened the gate and then grabbed the feed bag and set it by the gate to pick up on our way back.

We cross the meadow and into the woods. Right on the path once in the woods was a small tree that had fallen over. Wonderful training opportunity. Roman was hesitant at first but then stepped over it. He was alert the entire time, not fully relaxed but he hasn't been in the woods for a couple months and we've never ridden through them! 

Then we come to the creek. Along the edges it was frozen but not very thick. Still it held me up but cracked in a few places. I got off to lead him across but that was NOT happening. Though that was okay, it was frozen and he was probably thinking "Uh...yeah, I'm pretty sure you don't ride on ice!" :lol:

So I considered other areas where we might be able to cross. First idea: Two trees had fallen over and blocked the way; Second idea: Frozen as well and not the best terrain getting down there (steep hill). 

We'll have to come back next Fall as I am NOT riding in the Spring or Summer (ticks! eww) and try crossing the creek.

But we came back to the small tree that had fallen over and he confidently walked up and over it, no hesitation. Yay!

We get back to the gate and he sees the feed bag and has a bit of a freakout. We get through it, lock the gate, and I grab the bag to take back home. 

I rolled it up, let Roman sniff it, rub it on him a bit, then mount. On the way to the barn I'd move my hand so the bag would crackle or whatever sound it makes. He was scared about it and spooked. I rubbed him again then continued on. I'd move the bag from one side to the other and back. Close to the barn, I stopped and switched hands. Big spookout there! 

And riding with one hand on a horse that isn't a neckreining pro is kind of hard. Yet we managed and got to the barn safely. 

I dropped the bag on the ground a few feet away and he wasn't bothered. Dismounted, untacked, and did some more desensitizing with the bag. Rubbed both sides, belly, rubbed the opposite side while standing on one side. He seemed okay with it. I need to do a lot of desensitation work with him!!

But I say the ride went well. We didn't cross the creek but that's ok. And I quit before I got frustrated.......okay, before I got mad! :lol:

Dakota took a liking to a rope toy we'd got for them a LONG time ago, even had a bit of tug o war with him. XD Boy...gonna miss them. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

good work. I probably would be a bit more sure about how the horse was going to react with the bag above him, and switching from one eye to the other, before I mounted, but then, I 'm old and super cautious. sounds like you had a good ride, and that kind of stuff is what "bonding" with a horse comes down to.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> good work. I probably would be a bit more sure about how the horse was going to react with the bag above him, and switching from one eye to the other, before I mounted, but then, I 'm old and super cautious. sounds like you had a good ride, and that kind of stuff is what "bonding" with a horse comes down to.


 Thank you!  

I knew he'd spook, knowing him, but was still very cautious. :wink:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I just love today! Riding lessons got canceled but Roman and I went on a trail ride this afternoon. We went down the road and back, then down to the woods. 

The tree that was on the path Thursday got moved because my dad and uncle had gone down to cut wood, and then while I was riding my dad was mowing/brush-hogging an area of the woods.

We ride to the creek and there was no ice. Yay! Though it was muddy. I still got off to lead but.....let's just say it ended with only two hooves in. lol We'll have to work on that more!

We ride back up to the main path and I decided to go ride in my grandpa's part of the woods. Though we got there the fun way! There's a ditch along the main path that then rises into a hill and up to the fence. The small hill going into the ditch was steep and I didn't feel comfortable riding down it and plus there were branches hanging down. 

So led him down, mounted, and then climbed the hill. We walked along the fenceline, dodging trees, having so close calls... :lol: but made it! 

Rode around a big and got to a certain area where there were hedgeballs on the ground, the green balls y'know. Roman decided it was totally alright to stop and snack. He actually got part of a hedgeball. I don't know if they're bad for horses or not. Even if they're not, no way was he eating any more! Looping the end around the saddle helped him not be able to get them as his head couldn't reach far enough with how I had the reins.

Got through that and back to where we had ridden along the fence. Anyways, there was a twig hanging down and although I ducked, it got the hood of my jacket. Yikes! Thankfully I didn't get hurt as he broke eventually, but it was scary.

However, one side of the hood got ripped from the rest of the jacket. D: It might be sowable but we'll see. 

Anyways, we went back along the fenceline and down to the main path. Through the meadow and into the hayfield we go.

I let him trot and then he started cantering!!! It was amazing and felt amazing. I had some trouble sitting it but for the most part it was very enjoyable. Then we cantered again. I was very excited!

Got back to the barn, untacked, and fed him some grain. He most certainly earned it!! 

Very happy and I love Roman to bits. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/riding-through-water-510450/page3/

^ For an update on the awesome progress of crossing the creek. He did it which was SO amazing and I'm very proud of him.

I would've posted last night but we were celebrating my brother's birthday and when I tried posting a picture on my phone the Internet would "stop working". >.> 

Anyways, yesterday in the afternoon, Roman and I rode back down to the woods. With our success Monday night I was curious as to how he'd react to the creek today. Would he cross just fine? Hesitate? Or would we be back at square one? If he did the latter, I was unprepared. All I had with me were a few treats, ones he got all the time that I'd doubt he'd flip over. LOL

But he approached the creek confidently, however stopped at the edge but then plowed on through. :happydance: I did take a video which I'll post and I think I am a bad videotaper. :? On my phone the video faces the correct way but on the computer it's sideways.......then I talk randomly. :lol: Anyways, I will put it here in the post. 

After crossing the creek we rode around that side of the woods. We encountered a log or two that we stepped over. Then went down a hill, it's not too steep but still. He's a good trail horse. 

Coming back to the creek, I decided to see if he'd walk upstream. I led him but we didn't go too far as it got deeper and I was wearing my leather cowboy boots. Next time I should wear my rubber ones! So we got some ways and I mounted but he wouldn't keep going. :? But I mean, it's new stuff and I bet he feels more comfortable when I'm leading then riding, I reckon. :wink:

Then rode around my grandpa's part of the woods, then back to the meadow, and home. I let him canter home too.  Though at one moment I felt like he was going faster and I was like "OH NO...NO NO NO, stop! No galloping!!" :rofl:

<3 This guy. And finally, the video and a couple pictures!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Another ride in the woods and on a beautiful day! It was like 60° and felt awesome. I still wore a jacket though anyways. Tacked Roman up and rode down.

Walked through the creek nicely again and then we rode up the hill in the back to the path way back there (which I'm pretty sure used to be a railroad way back when but now is just a path of grass).

We saw two deer also. We went all the way to the end of the path and down a slope to one area. My dad had mowed it the other day so it was nice to ride through. 

We carefully got down to the creek. Same creek, different area than what he's crossed already. So this was a new place to cross, a bit deeper too. I had to lead him around to a part and then kind of part way led him into the creek. He got both hooves in with no problem. 

Since the creek is deeper here and I was wearing my leather boots (which are the short kind), I mounted and he crossed super!! You bet he got alot of praise after that.

We come back to the meadow and head back to the main path into the woods. I let him canter (*squeals*) but he decides we should travel East instead of North. Yeah....no. So he goes off cantering that way, I'm trying to stop him, and stay on when he slightly spooked at something. Then used the one rein stop to get him to a halt. Phew. What a nice adventure! >.> 

We continue on our ride, back the way we just went except going different direction a couple times. Fight through a thick part of the woods XD and back onto the old railroad path. 

Anyways, we get back to the area of the creek we had just crossed for the first time earlier. He was hesitant to go down there so I led him and there was a tiny tree leaning over, led him around that but not to the edge where I'd led him all the way to before. Mounted again and splashed through the water with little hesitation. Yes! Love this guy.

After that we rode back home. I let him canter again (I think I'm getting it...but I found earlier that if I just hold the reins with one hand and the other to my side I relaxed better and rode it better. Hmm? I guessed I could ride one handed when cantering...).

Halfway up he starts getting a little stupid. I don't think he was going to buck but was acting like a little kid. No more cantering. Not sure why he acted that way, we just had a long ride to cool his jets . But then we trotted again and his direction of going was gonna end up in an electric fence (not ON). 

This guy can be a handful sometimes! lol

But boy was he sweaty when we finally made it back! His chest, saddle and girth area, and part of his shoulder/neck were sweaty. I brushed him good, walked him for a bit, brushed again and let him out. 

He looked better but wasn't totally show-ready looking. Haha. At least I got it pretty good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

How did I miss this?! Roman is such a handsome dude!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

CrossCountry said:


> How did I miss this?! Roman is such a handsome dude!


 Thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Yesterday our new bull arrived. He's a 2yo, 1/2 Angus 1/2 Simmental bull. We half own him. So we'll have him for six months and the other 1/2 owner will have him for six months. My mom has already named him Simon .

And we're hoping one cow will have her calf (or calves ^u^) soon. We thought today as she's showing but nothing yet. We'll have to get rid of her after she gives birth or when the calf is weaned as she's prolapsed and that's not a good thing, plus she injured her leg and I don't think it's 100% better.

So fingers crossed that everything goes good and the baby comes soon!!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Along with the arrival of the bull we got twin calves. Unfortunately, the second or "smaller" one, just wasn't right. He may have gotten sick, or just stressed, or didn't have everything developed and stuff. Anyways, he was weak and would hardly move. He would fight us some and we'd have to tube him to get stuff down him, otherwise it'd take forever. We don't know if he actually nursed from his mom but he just acted confused and clueless when standing. 

We bought $50 worth of milk replacer and only made a pint last night and didn't give him all of it though. Then we left him for a few hours, came home last night and thankfully he was still alive. So we leave him for the night but my uncle goes down later on maybe around 11pm and he was gone. 

It was sad. I was praying he'd survive but he didn't. We're not really sure what was wrong with him. But around midnight my dad, brother, and I went down and dug a hole and buried him. 

R.I.P. Reuben


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, I haven't posted here in two weeks!

I ended up having a lesson on Scout last week but we stayed in the corral since there was standing water in the arena, still the corral was a little muddy but we were able to trot a bit. I did some like turning (pivots?) and counterarcing with him too. He's not a barrel horse yet but did really well with them. 

Although I like him a lot I want to start riding Zan again and get back to barrels. Though that may be a little impossible since its winter: cold + snow + mud!

But for the past week I think I've had a sinus infection. Thought I was getting a sore throat but thank goodness I didn't: They are the WORST! Just some coughing and blowing my nose all day long. But I think I'm getting over it.

We did get some snow Wednesday night but its kind of melting now and just a muddy mess!! Enough to sled in at least...maybe not now. lol 

I haven't ridden Roman for a long while now and so when my dad asked my brother and I (meaning me >.> as my brother just glances, calls 'em okay, and runs to the computer) to check the cows I grabbed the halter on my way down, haltered Roman and climbed on bareback. 

It was a short hurried ride, and kind of a bit scary as I didn't want to fall in the mud, but was great! 


Aside from that I have some awesome news!

Our dog trainer contacted the local humane society who contacted the police or whatever, and apparently we DO NOT have to get rid of Bella! Yay! I think we will still put up a chain link fence and continue training ourselves. Since we are keeping her I'm thinking of showing her in 4H for the Dog project. Just an obedience class this year with Agility in the future.

Dakota, however, still has to go. We are still trying to figure out homes. My older brother wants him but just wants the best for the dog, our dog trainer says she has someone in mind, and a lady we gave a flyer to has a BIL that would like him. Though Dakota would be there to protect the guy's turkeys from wild animals but I think Dakota wouldn't help. XD

That's all I have.for now except that siblings are SO A-NNOY-ING. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I'm glad you don't have to get rid of Bella, but that's too bad that Dakota still has to go. Are you planning on competing in the spring/summer? Do you ever participate in gymkhanas?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't participate in gymkhanas. But I can sign up for the Dog project in 4H and do Obedience with her this year, maybe again next year or Agility. I'm pretty sure you have to do an Obedience class or something before Agility, I'll have to check the rules.

We'll possibly give Dakota to the person our dog trainer found. She's a vet tech and lives on a ranch she works at, she has dog experience and knows of his "issue" and will hopefully continue training him and also know how to help with his allergies/skin conditions because he is constantly chewing on himself...poor dog. Plus, she only lives, well based on the city, about thirty or forty minutes away.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I finally got down to the barn with a measuring tape to measure and weigh Roman so we can weigh him. Sorry I was holding the camera wrong. 

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=dryNqC28li0
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We found a home for Dakota and the girl is coming to pick hi up next week. I'm really going to miss him and don't care if he's bitten people, he's been the best dog ever. But he will be going to a 600 acre ranch close by and there is another dog there too. The ranch is more like a resort. It has horses and buffalo, but Dakota will be in a backyard until his training progresses at least.

Bella, on the other hand, stays and I am trying to get myself back into training. When we were told we had to rehome them, we lost all motivation to continue to train. But I do do bits of tricks, they especially love to lay down. 

Horse wise, I've only gotten one ride in so far. It snowed here and is C-O-L-D. The forecast looks like it'll get a little warmer soon. I may just suck it up and go for a ride tomorrow! 

I want to start doing some basic saddle work (I guess?) with Roman. Like moving with my legs, backing up, circles. I may do serpentines with him. I want to work on backing up again because if you read my post in the 2015 Trail Rides thread, you'll see that he COMPLETELY forgot to back up!! 

So I'll have to work on that some more. My biggest goal with him for this year is to get in a lot of exercising and get him looking good. Maybe not show horse fit but not fat. 

In April we will be getting our pigs and I'm so excited!! I'm not sure how many pigs I'll get. At least two. Maybe three? 

I may post most of my trail rides in the thread I mentioned but I will try to keep this updated. Especially with my miles because they'll probably get lost in all the awesome posts made over there!! 

Miles So Far: 1.67
Hours So Far: 50min.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Added 1.53 miles for a total of 3.2 miles and 1h 20m. 

Roman has discovered he likes to canter now. Used to we'd wear ourselves out trying to get him to go and now he'll do it on his own free will! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Dakota was rehomed yesterday. You can see the thread here: http://www.horseforum.com/other-pets/goodbye-dakota-531738/

Besides that, Monday morning we noticed one of our cows was prolapsed...again. She's prolapsed in both places and now again, this is the third time she's been stitched and we are planning on selling her sometime. Not sure when. The vet said that if the stitches don't hold then to just take the calf off her and take her to the sale.

It's supposed to warm up very soon and I'll be riding more! Maybe even do more than less than 2 miles.  I'll be starting back on barrels this weekend with Zan, so excited. Gosh, I hope the canter isn't bad.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I filled the water tank up yesterday and Roman was up there so I did some work on yielding (or moving?) his hindquarters and forehead, or front and back. 

He was really unsure what I wanted and would walk forward instead of turning his backend away. But after a few minutes and a couple tries he got it. Its not the greatest but it needs some work. He did both the frontend and backend. 

I tied the lead rope around his neck to help and it did a bit. Just have to do some work on that plus the backup. 

Did I do it correctly? Advice on how to go about it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Roman is getting a little better with the yielding, still not sure what to do when I first ask but gets it pretty quickly. It's warming up, 60 degrees now, whoop whoop! I'll ride tomorrow and try to go over 2 miles! May have to loop the woods twice, go around the hayfield... :lol: 

But haven't ridden lately except for very short rides. I rode him from the hay bunk to the barn bareback and bridleless. He knew right where to go and followed cues, until we got to one side of the shed and he would turn around. XD But oh well. Then I had to go fill the water tank up and he was there, but then I had to get Bella who was off barking somewhere. When I came back Roman was gone but I stood by the shed and called him, and HE CAME! :shock: I'm proud of him for coming but he literally could not figure out how to get from one side of the shed (its divided) to the other side where I was. 

It was funny. I had some hay and was trying to get him to come over but he couldn't figure out that he had to go around. He was nickering. :rofl: Poor boy. 

Besides that, we had a little scare last night. Four calves were near the pond and three were out having a hay day on it. :shock: The pond is pretty thick near the edges but it is still dangerous, and I think it gets thinner towards the middle. Anyways, raced down there and me, not wanting risk myself potentially falling in, pick up dirt and threw it at them. One started to walk away from the edge and I was like "NO!", but finally got them back to safety and ran them away from the pond.

Then a neighbor calls and says there is a cat out in the road in front of our house. So I go look and sure enough. We couldn't find any shovels so had to get a snow shovel and scoop the cat into the ditch. It was dark so used a flashlight to see. We didn't know the cat that much but my mom had seen it one time. It was kind of sick seeing it. :/

And this morning we put up an electric fence around part of the pasture. It goes around the haybunk so they can access the haybunk area and the lot/shed, but nowhere else. For now at least, to keep them off the pond.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Busy Busy weekend!!

*Saturday*


> This isnt a trail ride but wanted to share my awesome lesson today. It was 40 degrees but felt awesome. I was supposed to ride Zan but she had a swollen leg so I rode Chance! &#55357;&#56838;
> 
> Groomed and tacked - I'm pretty sure I'm allergic to dust - and lunged for a bit. At the arena we did turn arounds (pivots), counterarcing, and then we trotted circles. Then cantered.
> 
> ...


*Sunday
*We worked our cattle on Sunday. We had to de-lice all the older cows and clamp and tag the calves. The hardest part was getting them all in. -_- They were in a small area contained by an electric fence and so we tried herding them in. A few cows got smart - not in a good way - and hopped the electric fence. Doing so they knocked the whole thing down and everyone beat a path out into the pasture. -_-

We got the tractor out with some hay but that didn't work. Finally we grabbed a feed bag and the coaxed 3/4 of them in. There was two mamas and three or four calves left. Two calves were out walking on the pond O_O but we eventually got all but one of them in. A little rat mamma that evaded going into the lot AGAIN. But third time around I guess she was tired and went right in.

And then we had to get them all onto one side of the upper lot. XD It was hard! 

But once everyone was in it was pretty easy from then. Ran all the cows through and de-liced them, then the calves. We have seven calves total, four steers and three heifers. 

*Monday*


> Went on my third ride today and it was great! My goal was to get in at least two miles and did I make that goal! :grin: I kind of planned ahead on where I would go, I'd loop around the main area of the woods twice and then go around my grandpa's area. I wish I could screenshot on my phone then you can see my trail from the map's point of view. :/
> 
> But we had a pretty good ride...and eventful I must say! He cantered for a little bit and that's probably when we got up to 11mph, according to my phone. :shock: And my uncle was in the woods cutting some wood and Roman was really okay with the sound. We got close, to where there was a creek between us and Roman voluntarily took several steps TOWARDS my uncle. Awesome!
> 
> ...


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Wowzers, it must be "Fall" week for me!*

I decided to do some riding in my arena - if it can be called that XD - but still tracked my miles. Anyways, mainly stuck to an end of the arena and walk and trotted circles. Switched it up a bit by riding to the other end and doing more circles, then coming back, etc. Put in some figure eights too!

Then I led my little sister around for a few minutes and after that, convinced my youngest brother to hop into the saddle. Getting on the rail didn't work out so he got on from the ground. It was a bit of a struggle*. Now he is a little shy when it comes to riding and he doesn't know how to ride, just only short walks every rare moment. After finally getting one foot in the stirrup he tried swinging his leg over. It was hard, probably because the stirrups are suited to me and I have longer legs, and he's shorter than me. But finally got on and led him around for a bit.*

After that I got back on and did some more circles. We were trotting along and Roman trips. And he goes DOWN. Down to the ground and lays. Man, it's already escaping my mind what happened. I think he may have landed on my leg but sat up and I got free. I let him lay there for a few seconds to catch his breath and he got up on his own.

Ended it there.**Walked him towards the barn while checking to make sure he wasn't limping or anything. All good for both of us**except we were both a little shaken up.*

I did track my miles for this one too.

1.58 miles - 45 minutes

Total Miles: 7.22
Total Time: 3hr 32min 18sec


Reply
*Report
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

^ Copy/Paste XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

So I had a really good lesson today and some exciting news! 

I rode Chance again and started doing the turn-arounds and really worked on getting him to turn nicely going to the left. Then we trotted circles and finally cantered them while making sure to keep his head tucked in nicely and his nose towards the inside of the circle. 

I still love his canter and it's easy to relax to. I am starting to wonder if I held my breath when cantering on Zan and Scout. :think: 

Anyways, then we trotted the barrels. He really wanted to canter and speed around the barrels but I wasn't going for a canter _just _yet. And I have to remember with him, "Heavy feet, light hands." So I can't pull hard on the reins, I have to fiddle with them for him to respond and he does well. 

So then I cantered and my instructor videoed me twice and is supposed to send them to us, which I'm excited to see how I look! 

Now for the exciting news...

My instructor said that on Spring break she's going to try and go to a couple shows and said I could come with her and ride Zan or Chance in a Youth class! :shock: :-o  I'm not sure when HER spring break is but ours is in March so only two more months!! OMG I so excited. :clap::thumbsup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So that is my exciting news. When I ride Zan again, I'm not sure when though, I'm going to see how her canter still is. Whether its me holding my breath or what. But I love Chance!  

Anyways, that's all for now.  :wave:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We finally called the equine vet place today.

:happydance:

We'll wait until Spring to give Roman some vaccines since that is the time to get them. Since he can interact with other horses and we will be getting a second, it's really needed.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I had a really nice ride yesterday. It was 30 degrees and I at least got one in before it rained...its all muddy and dreary outside now. And as I'm writing this my cat is sitting on my lap - something she's recently liked to do. And she likes to claw my leg! :? Storm a.k.a, Torlamay 



Anyways, spent 3/4 of the ride in the "arena" trotting circles. Since my "arena" is a corral split in half with no sides (currently), I use that to my advantage and really use my legs to direct Roman. Inside leg to keep him from cutting the circle and outside to keep him from going away from the circle and running outside the arena. 1.59 miles doing all that and lasted about thirty minutes. 

Then I wanted to just switch it up a bit and went down the road for almost a mile. Now we have this ditch right near the "arena" next to my grandpa's barn. He was really good crossing it last year and then it got muddy and he was all "Nope, no way!" but would cross if I led him. >.< So I led him through it several times and then got on him and he went through. :clap:So I left it at that.

Get out riding on the road and Roman thinks its a marvelous idea to race against a truck. :shock: So he shoots forward a bit and I'm like "NO, NO, NO!" and stop him. (He really actually spooked ) But the rest of the ride was great! .7 miles down the road and probably lasted 20 minutes. 

So January is ending today! I got 12.41 miles in this month and 5:32:08 time (Hours, minutes, seconds). Whoop, whoop! :thumbsup:

And we're all enrolled for 4H. My list of projects are:

- Swine, Market Hog
- Swine, Breeding Gilt
- Photography
- Dog Training (Obedience)

I'm going to have to get back to training with Bella! One thing I really need to work on is getting her to obey without the use of treats, which she does without them sometimes but most of the time she's a stubborn brat! So, gonna work on Obedience and then I'm not sure if I have to do Showmanship and what that involves. :?

We also bought Bella some rawhide bone stick thingies, whatever they're called, because she needs something to chew on other than the dog food scoop and MY BOOT! :evil: But if she ruins my boots more that means I can get another pair. Here she is snoozing on her bed - or half on her bed. :rofl:





Didn't have a lesson because of the rain. But here are some pictures of the boy from yesterday after the ride. He was not being helpful AT ALL. He kept trying to following me and when I'd press the "take picture" button, he'd move his head. EVERY SINGLE TIME! :-x But here are a few pictures. The bottom one is from a few days ago when he followed me up to the barn. I would post a video from a couple days ago but the audio is off in a few places and my phone spazzed out in the middle of it. -_-



"More treats, Mom?"



All pretty


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Roman has lost weight! :happydance: 

Today, I was out checking the cows and he comes running around, throwing up his heels like a kid. :lol: 

Then on my way back to the house, I pass our idiotic bull and he shakes his head and does a look buck like he's going to run at me or try to "play". So I run. :shock: That was scary and close. 

And the Dog Project is a bust. We have to go through training which is on Sundays and my Sundays are all full up for a couple months. So we wouldn't be able to make any of the sessions. A lot more work than I thought it'd be. -_-


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

My lucky week! >.> I found out my toe is infected. D:

If you find my thread "I Hate July", Roman stepped on my toe back in July 2014 and detached part of the nail. In September if finally just came off (it hurt to try and self take it off) thankfully. 

Wednesday I notice it started to hurt. Didn't do anything with it but it hurt to put pressure on it, like it did in July. XD So I kinda don't walk on that toe or try not to put too much pressure on it. Then my mom says it looks infected so now I'm soaking it in water and Epsom salt. :/

As for horses...I haven't done much with Roman since Tuesday. STILL trying to get the saddle looked at. I DON'T think a pad will fix it. 

Bella has to rest for two weeks and take a pill once a day for her leg. She'd hold it up but doesn't show any other signs of pain, not even if we mess with it. So I've tied her outside with my lunge line so she can move around too much. And she CHEWED it THREE TIMES!!!!! Its literally ruined now. 

But I never did really like it. So I'll probably get a "rope" line, instead of the flat one I did have. So, its kind of a good thing. XD But I want to look in other places for one since the one at TSC is $30! I'm sure they sell cheaper somewhere...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Ewwww, so my dad was looking at it and put pressure on it and puss came out. :$


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I am officially tired of winter. February absolutely SUCKED! I've only gotten two rides in this entire month! January I managed six rides + how ever many bareback/bridle-less short rides. Hopefully it'll be nice outside this week and I can get a good ride in. 

I have gone and seen Roman several times and snapped some pictures of him. He's so goofy. 



"What's this thing?" :rofl:



"Peekaboo" 





Here's one with Bella in the picture while I was walking her for a bit.



And here's a picture of my cat, Storm. This picture is so funny, she was sitting on my lap. :lol:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

So some big updates! 

I had a lesson Saturday happydance and rode Chance again. The other girl I have a group lesson with was starting barrel racing so was learning all the exercises and stuff while I did the turn arounds and counter-arcing too. Then went to trotting and cantering circles. After that, I moved onto the barrel pattern. Trotted it first and then cantered a few times. The only problem is I'd drop the wrong rein when going around the barrels. :embarrassed: But got it right the last go around.  

So after the lesson, my instructor said we could try and go to a show. There's one on March 22, which is a Sunday. From the schedule it says warmups start at 11am, followed by everything else. Unless we leave church early, I'd probably miss warmups and get there just as some classes are starting (if warmups last an hour). Still not quite sure yet as I haven't even entered. But I am just very excited. I'd ride Zan though since my instructor says Chance is a bit of a hothead at shows.  So, I'm hoping for the next two lessons I'll ride Zan and get the canter stuff sorted out. I just remember she had a rough canter and I think I kind of figured out what was happening. But I haven't cantered the pattern with her. But I'm so ready to tackle it! 

I rode Roman Saturday, Monday, and Tuesday. Monday I kind of had an 'ick' moment on him. I just felt like I couldn't do anything, we weren't going anywhere, and I was stupid for getting into horse ownership. 

But Tuesday I was back with determination. I'm not going to give up. 

*This is going to be my year.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT2Bb5v1RE0


*Yesterday I got him out and did some groundwork. I _finally _found my book "Storey's Guide to Training Horses" and did a bit of reading. So then I went out (didn't get enough treats though :?) and did something easy first. Lowering his head. He was great following my hand but then putting pressure on his poll was harder. He got it a little bit, but it wasn't like he dropped his head all the way, only a little bit but I was happy. 

Then moved onto turning on the forehand. I really want to work on leg cues to turn him. I've been using my legs more but sometimes he thinks I mean "go faster" or "start trotting". So really going to work on that.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I went riding Friday and had a great ride to welcome the first day of Spring! The weather has been so nice lately, though I hear it's supposed to get a little chilly. :hide: Anyways, we pretty much went around the hayfield and around the main property up by the road. It was a little muddy so I didn't want to go down the road. I worked on leg cues with Roman and very little rein pressure a little bit. He did VERY good and I was proud. He was a lot better going right than left. He still tried to trot a few times, but for the most part got it. I stuck at a walk as I am going to be starting a fitness plan, and knew that to start everyone suggest you just walk. So I, not knowing what the official plan would be, just stuck at a walk to start.  

1.64 miles in 42:05 minutes. 









Someone also said he looks like he lost weight. :happydance: I didn't even notice but YAY! 

I didn't have a riding lesson because it was too wet, thanks a lot rain! :-( But I didn't have a lot of time to ride Saturday on Roman too so. 

Today was eventful. So was just lounging in a chair on the computer and my aunt comes over and says there are some cows out. Oh great! So I throw on some jeans and a black shirt (mistake) as I was still in a dress, and ran outside. Three calves. We're in the process of weaning and who knows how they got out.

So they're running around the hay field, along the drive, two ran all the way to my grandpa's barn. UGH. So they run back to the hay field and my uncle and I open the lower lot gate, take the main gate from the pasture to hayfield off the hinges and set that up and put the Mule between the gap. We successfully got two in that way.

Loco was left.

I've given three cows name. Looney: old cow that hates anyone coming near her calf. Crazy: Hates everyone anyways and always snorts and tosses her head, she also wears a glare 24/7. Loco: 6ish month old female calf. 

So Loco was not liking the idea of being put back. She was ALL over the hay field! My dad was trying to get her with the four wheeler but she went up the hill behind the pond dam (still in hay field) and into my grandpa's pasture. The rickety gate in the corner was opened, but the cows aren't able to get to the pasture. Anyways, then had to open the gate at the other end to let her into the main pasture. 

So right now we have the main pasture divided in half, so one side can grow without the cows mooching on every blade that springs up. So my uncle opens the electric fence gate by the pig barn and then to gate from the pig barn into the lot. (We have gates everywhere :lol

Well we got her to that corner but she turned around and galloped back. She was heading towards me and I was ready to shoo her, but she zips past me. -.- We were like "Whatever, stay there then". So we left her and I left to go to Ensemble practice. 

Somehow they got her in and then more cows got into the pig barn area. :-x But apparently they were easy to get out. Whatta day. I was pooped after those three calves and about fell asleep on the ride to Ensemble practice.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

:shock: Looong time since I've been here. 

Since my last post, we got our pigs. http://www.horseforum.com/farm-animals/pigs-2015-a-561594/ We've started walking them in the barn, but have only walked like two or three times now. So we'll continue doing it inside the barn through next week, and maybe the week after we'll let them out into the yard and see how they do.

But I had a riding lesson today and rode Chance. My instructor is training him to go to the left now in the barrel pattern, which was totally new to me today. So when we came around the first barrel, I headed to the third and was like "Oh crap, wait, other way." XD Did the same thing going around the second barrel, started heading to the first. But all in all, it went well! 

Hopefully we'll got another vet place that my instructor recommended and get Roman vaccinated and maybe his teeth floated. Also try and call a saddle fitter too. 

But we asked about seeing more horses and I asked if she could see if there were any other horses that could potentially become a barrel horse besides Scout, just to expand my options. 

Roman has been doing good, especially with leg cues to turn. And a barn cat had kittens. They're tucked away in the hay right now, only a few days old.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*Tulips, riding, pigs, and -ugh- rain*

The tulips have come up, some have bloomed already. Tulips are my absolute favorite flower, even if they don't last very long. I took a few pictures of them. <3









So yesterday I went for a ride on Roman. Started in the arena, trying it out since we had shortened it a bit and widened one end - but still need sides. :lol: It's great. It's big enough to do some simple things, not barrel racing, etc. I can canter too. 

I trotted him around for a bit and then did serpentines, using my legs more than reins. He did great, sometimes he trotted when I wanted to walk and so I just turned him in a circle until he slowed back down and tried again. Then I did a trot doing serpentines. Did a couple figure eights and then tried something new. 

I'd start at one end, trot around all the way to the other end, around and up one side, and then turning into the center of the arena, to the other side, and stop. Make the shape of a 6. Did that just a few times. Also backed him up. He's not spectacular on that, so will have to work on that more too.

Then went down the road and back, riding 3.01 miles - including arena time. Which we did like 20 minutes in the arena, almost 1 mile. XD





The pigs have been getting bigger. I'm still not sure if I like the name Ace. I thought of Rio but I dislike that too. :? We've been walking them as much as we can and I'm hoping to start walking them outside the pig barn next week. Oh, I dunno if I said this already, but we separated them. We put two in one pen, two in another. So we won't fully separate for a while now.

And it's supposed to rain sometime but I am hoping it will hold out until like noon Saturday. NOT BEFORE, RAIN, OKAY? If it does :-x 

I kind of have an interest in photography. Like I want to go get pictures of horses running around - hoping to get one of Roman for fair! 

All for now. Bye :wave:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

GREAT news! My dad *finally* called an equine vet about vaccines and teeth floating. We set up an appointment for May 1st to do his vaccines, a 6-way and Rabies. While the vet is there, she'll take a look at his teeth to see if they need floating and then talk about whether we're able to do it on property or if we have to trailer to their clinic another time.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I did groundwork with Roman tonight. Backing up, turning on the hindquarters, turn on the forehand, sending, and lunging. I had one of our pig show whips, which is basically just a dressage whip. It made it quite easier and he responded very well to back and turning his hindquarters away. Turning the forehand away, he was a bit hesitant about but learned it. 

Then I lunged him and he would walk (send) off very well! Tapping near the girth area would make him move farther away if he got close. So I lunged for a few minutes at a trot, changing directions which was kind of iffy but good. We probably did groundwork for twenty minutes or more.

After that, I climbed on and we went for a short bareback ride around the property and around the hayfield. .80 miles in just 20 minutes.

I'll probably go do some more groundwork tomorrow, if I get a chance.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I did end up doing a little bit of groundwork with him Wednesday, but then went on a trail ride Friday. Saturday it was raining and muddy, phooey. 

Today I had a violin performance at someone's church as he's singing in one song and wanted to perform it there just one time. Then went out to dinner, came back and lounged around for a bit, and then off to ensemble practice.  

Hoping tomorrow will be nice and we'll do some riding in the arena, definitely got some exercises and stuff to do.  Other than that, farrier on Wednesday and vet for vaccines on Friday! Whoopee. 

Today my dad tagged my pig, Charlotte. We were told she could just keep the tag from the sale but turns out she needed to have a pretty pink tag instead. XD Then checked all of their ear notches to make sure they were correct to put on the verification sheet. Just need to finish filling those out, and maybe I might show in the Spring show in a few weeks - but I'm not sure yet. Really going to need to start walking a LOT more.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds like ALOT of fun! Hope Roman is doing good!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Mercy98  He's doing great, getting his vaccinations today! Woohoo! 

I worked with him on the ground last night, starting with backing up, turn on the hindquarters, and turn on the forehand. He did great with all three, then I decided to lunge him next. 

Ugh, the lunge line is long but great when I need that, but obnoxious when I don't need so much line! Kind of got in the way, even if I tried putting it over my arm. Anyways, lunged Roman around and was trying to video tape which is HARD! One hand has to hold the line, the other the whip. Then he kept doing *something* to make the video no good. lol

But he was having problems with sending - particularly to the right. I'd switch hands, point with my right, and use the whip is my left hand to guide him to move to the right (pointing at his shoulder or waving it towards it). Yes, he knows what I want and we've worked on this, but he decided I wanted him to back up instead...

So after we got that sorta fixed to where he was sending to the right good, he decides he doesn't know what "WHOA" means. He'd just keep trotting around me and I'd yank and pull...but I'm sure that I wasn't really asking right? I guess? Like I normally pull on the rope and maybe step over a bit. I dunno. But we got that fixed.

Then he doesn't want to send to the right anymore. -.- So we worked on this for a few minutes. Go around me for a few seconds, turn, lunge for a few seconds, turn, etc. etc. I did get video of me doing this but it was getting late and since the sun was setting, it pretty much made the whole point of the video dark, so you can't see hardly anything. But I tried fiddling with the lighting through the youtube edit thing. 

I think I look weird asking him to stop the first time. lol. And of course he doesn't turn around. But the second time he did it wonderfully! :clap: 

Still, he was a little iffy about turning around and stuff. But I know we have to work on that so next time we definitely will and improve more. 

And at the end (because my arena doesn't have sides on it yet), he walked out of it. "Alright, we're done, let's go."

"Did I say we were leaving?!" :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSMI7QhM9HQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdrvIfeu7bY

---------------------------------------

My younger brother (call him C) and I went fishing yesterday too. And my older brother may come over later to go fishing again.  I want to fish quite a bit this year, since I don't think we EVER went last year. 

I got a new fishing pole too, one of the open reel ones, instead of the closed. I tried using it but it's soo hard to use! I ended up taking it back to the house and got my closed-reel, simple and easy, fishing pole. XD Going to get my older brother to string it up again and show me how to use it. 

However, I caught my first fish of the year! 



Was a bluegill. And if I remember correctly, the first fish I ever caught was a bluegill too! XD 

C was lucky and caught two. 



A bass and I think the other one was a bass as well.



He was able to release all three, but the bluegill was the hardest. Since it's mouth was small. 

So yeah, that's just about it. I'm going to try and lunge him again tomorrow - maybe even go on a trail ride since we haven't in a while. But vaccines in like...an hour! 



And the kittens have finally come out of the hay. There are four.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Roman got his vaccines - a 6-way and Rabies. Also got a blood sample for Coggins. He was really good about the whole thing! Ask about getting him to lose weight and options were:

. Lock him up for a few hours
. Get a grazing muzzle (which was a better idea)

So, I dunno if we'll get a grazing muzzle. Hopefully. My dad doesn't think it's humane. lol


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Found out today there is a new cat at the barn, a black one with brown stripes. Well...she has three kittens. So that makes seven kittens so far. -.- She looks similar to this.










I went fishing again tonight. My brother and his friend and girlfriend came over and we fished for like, over an hour. It rained while we were fishing, sprinkling and then coming a bit harder for a minute. But not enough to get drenched. I got a small fish (again...but not a bluegill this time!) and about two trees/bushes. But I used my new pole and it is actually pretty easy to use, just have to remember everything. XD

When we got home, we had to go help the neighbors transport their cows from one field to another. So they had to put them in a pen, open a gate, and the cows followed the truck with a hay bale in the back across the hay field. Then they went across the road, through another hayfield/bean field and home. Was actually easier than last time because last time one calf got separated and was going ALL over the place, and some of the cows last time refused to go over the centerlines on the road, or else were jumping over them. Just something in their nature. But they crossed fine and there were no problems.

When we got home it started raining so we dashed down to the barn to feed the pigs before the weather got worse, and feed the calves, open the gate so the other cows and Roman could come up under the shed.

-------

But before all that, and before the weather turned, I went out and worked with Roman. Decided to lunge for a few minutes first and then went and tacked up. Just rode around the hayfield and went into the woods. Because it had rained recently I didn't want to go down the road (and leave giant hoofprints). 

But I decided to go into the woods just to cross the creek. Was kind of expecting us to have a duel but he went in with just a little hesitation. And then walked upstream and downstream! He was more curious about drinking but went farther than we've been before with no balking or fighting.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylTpqaavYdE

Super pleased with him today!







We rode for 1.51 miles for 30 minutes. Yay!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

It's been raining..... 

I haven't been able to do anything with him since Tuesday because it's been raining. If it's nice out tomorrow, I might try to do some groundwork with him. 

Last night, we went and bought him a new halter since his other one was getting small. I bought a medium size and that's too big! o.o So gonna have to return it and get a small size. We were going to buy a grazing muzzle but they only had one and it looked big, and used. So we called another place and they had I guess different sizes and were cheaper. Hopefully we'll run down there tomorrow or soon.

I tried the halter on him tonight. Yepp, too big, even on the fourth out of 5 notches!



But omg, his face looks soo much more like an Arabians! Smaller, more dished! It's bootiful!! 



Dat face ♥♥♥



---------------------

So yesterday we went to a Podiatrist to get my toe checked out. The one Roman stepped on, tore the nail off, and got infected while growing back. I guess one part was ingrown. So the doctor cut that corner off the nail off. The worse part was numbing it. Oh gosh, it hurt! After that, I didn't feel him do anything and just stared at the ceiling (said I shouldn't watch lol). 

Got it all wrapped up and took the gauze off today to soak it in Epsom salt and water. Then bandaged it back up again. It doesn't look as bad as I thought it would. But have to do that twice a day for the next two weeks and then go back to the doctor to get it checked again. 

Hoping it heals right this time!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

So we did end up buying a grazing muzzle...two actually. And neither fit!  I got a small first since that's the halter he wears and then got a medium, and that's still too tight.

This is the small, could barely get in over his nose and didn't bother to buckle it. 



We then got a medium. It fit better but was still too snug.







I keep reminding myself to go measure Roman's nose and see if that'll help us decide. Otherwise, will probably see about the one at TSC. 

He got a new halter too. Size small this time (hence why I got a small muzzle). And it's blue, and looks soo pretty on him .



-----------------

Yesterday we went for a ride, down the road, around the hayfield, and into the meadow. Was going to go into the woods but I saw something brown by the path going into the woods. Silly me wanted to just see what it might be. I saw a turkey and figured that's what it was. So we were walking jolly along across the meadow and...

*BAM!!*

A turkey came jumping out of the grass (which is kinda tall) and spooked the jeepers out of Roman. And me! So he spooked one way and I went the other way. Yea, I fell off. 

I'm glad I wasn't hurt. My arm got scuffed a bit and I was a tad sore and definitely shaken up! 

Roman however, just moved away and then noticed the grass and grazed like everything was hunky-dory! >.> I wanted to catch a turkey and take it home. :lol:

We ended up not going because I still wasn't sure what the animal I had seen earlier was. A coyote? It was definitely a lighter brown and turkeys are pretty much a dark dark brown, make a bit of lighter, but close to black aren't they? I was kinda scared, even though I know coyotes are scared of people. So we turned around and went home.

Did 2.75 miles in about an hour. We're like around 65 miles for this year so far! I really want to trailer somewhere and go riding, maybe someplace that has biking trails so my family could bike along? Since he's got his vaccines and his Coggins test came back Negative (YAY!), I don't think it'd be too much of a problem.

Until we get this grazing muzzle fixed, I'm going to put him in the lot at night. I know that's all backwards, but I don't like the thought of him locked up for a very long time - even if he has hay.  

Pictures from our ride!















Bareback ride to the barn last night!!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Tonight's lesson was...exciting. I rode Scout and was doing a group lesson with another girl. So I go down and start lunging him, leaving the gate open a foot because the other girl was coming down. So I start lunging, he does his crowhopping thing. 

Then he gets faster to the point where he's dragging me around. Like I cannot keep a hold of him. So I drop the rope and he goes straight for the gate. Slips out and runs over to the pasture fence where his girlfriend was waiting. 

I walk over and almost grabbed the rope and he runs again. It doesn't help that his girlfriend is there every step of the way, neighing and running with him. So Scout's running around the backyard and into this little pasture area. Finally my instructor got on the horse the other rider was going to ride and caught him that way.

Boy. He's never done that before and was still letting off steam when I started lunging him again. But I kept a hold of the rope, even though it hurt my hand just a little bit. But no rope burn. I lunged for a few more minutes and then hopped on.

He was good in the saddle though. Distracted still because his girlfriend was still neighing and trotting up and down the fence. We walked and trotted a circle for a little while, did circles around a barrel, figure eights walking and trotting. I had wanted to do a canter but decided after our episode, and because he wasn't paying attention very much, to not to. 

But a pretty good ride. It was CHILLY and started to rain during the lesson. 

I asked if they had other horses that would do good for barrels so she's going to ask. Not that I dislike Scout after that episode, but to expand my options. 

----------------------

Finally got Roman a grazing muzzle that fits. And a size large...who knew he had a huge nose.  



He ate carrots and grass through it when I fed him. Didn't quite understand how to get grass himself. Still not sure if he knows, so I'll watch him tomorrow morning. 

He wasn't really happy the other day. Kept coming over to me like "Mooom, please...help me"



Then when I put him in the pasture with it on, he stood at the gate like "You forgot something."

:rofl:



I rode him in the arena...Thursday? Worked on our legs cues and he did awesome! Was kind of confused when I asked him to do a circle at one end instead of continuing on with the figure eights we were doing. lol But its been too muddy...and it's supposed to RAIN......AGAIN!!! Sick of May already.

But Roman's birthday is next Tuesday! So excited, my ol' boy is turning 19. *sniff*

:lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it must be torture to smell all that green grass and not be able to tear at it. but, he is very fat, and if you have no place to keep him that is not awash in thick grass, then you do what you have to do.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> it must be torture to smell all that green grass and not be able to tear at it. but, he is very fat, and if you have no place to keep him that is not awash in thick grass, then you do what you have to do.


Yepp! I've been putting him in the lot at night so he doesn't have to wear the muzzle all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I feel like Roman and I have bonded so much more recently. I think this has all started *after* I started using a grazing muzzle. :lol: He nickers when he sees me more and will sometimes walk to me. It just feels so amazing. What was so awesome was I was walking down to yard to the barn, and I didn't call Roman, shake a bucket, or anything. He neighs and comes running across the pasture up to the fence. Then he followed me over to the gate, I was on the other side of the fence. He's just the best horse I've ever known, even if he has problems. 

Then we went riding in the arena. It's still been raining but it dried up a bit, so the ground is still soft but not very wet and slippery. We were able to do some trotting but most stayed at a walk because of what I was doing with him.

First I had three like stakes/pole things that I shoved into the ground in the shape of the barrel pattern. We did that like once or twice.

I started out working on leg cues which, amazingly, he's been doing really well with! He doesn't try to trot when I ask him to go left or right very much. Only sometimes do I really have to tell him what I want - which is when he decides he wants to rub my leg against the fence, go outside the arena, or be a brat and ignore what I'm asking... 

Then we worked on halting when I leaned back a little bit and said "WHOA" instead of using just the reins to stop him. Took multiple tries, but he got it a couple times. I think sometimes it had to do with my voice, how I was talking. But he got it a few times, so definitely something to keep working on!

-----------------

I am literally ... done with the pigs. I just get so frustrated with my two. We fed them before we walked, thinking maybe they're just hungry while we walk them and want to come back. Nope. I get Charlotte out and walking along fine and she wants to go back. Keeps running all over the place until I give up. I get Duke out and he barely gets away from the barn! I just can't keep running after them, running out of breath. 

I don't know what my brother did with one of his pigs but he's as cool as a cucumber...unless there's another pig that takes off and he wants to follow. 

But his other pig is favoring a back leg, so going to let her rest and see how that goes. 

Otherwise, the hunt for another horse is on. I'm still having my doubts about Scout, so I asked about other horses and still search horse ad sites every day, waiting for something to pop up. But they're all either: too young, too old, unbroke, too expensive, or too far away. :/

:wave:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

You know what the sweetest thing I learned recently, Duke and Rose love each other. ♥ When we first got the pigs, we put them in a pen together and after a few weeks, divided them in two pens. Duke and Rose stayed in the same pen until we fully separated all the pigs into their own pen. Well...trying to get Duke out the other day and he runs over to where Rose was eating, as I wanted to keep her in to rest. I then decide to have my brother just walk Rose for a little bit and not too far. Duke followed her right out the gate, walked away from the barn with no commotion, and stayed right with her. 

It was just so sweet to figure out the reason why he didn't want to leave the barn. He didn't want to leave her! Hopefully this won't go on forever though as when fair time comes, he'll be leaving her behind in the show barn. 

My older brother and his girlfriend came over yesterday for dinner and afterwards we let all the pigs out and just let them walk and roam around. Leaving them alone for the most part. We're still not sure how Rose injured herself but we're pretty sure we know where she's sore in her leg. So maybe some rest and a little exercise will help.

-------------------

I had another lesson on Scout today. Was a little bit nervous after our episode on Tuesday but today he was awesome! He only crow hopped a couple times when I was lunging him but really just went good and settled down quickly. 

I hopped on him and did a couple laps around the arena. Then tried counter arcing. I really think someone put barrel training on him. He wasn't spectacular with counter arcing but he did is very good. He also went around the barrels well, wasn't taking the wide turns coming around them like he did the last time.

We trotted circles and then I felt comfortable enough to try a canter. Was kinda like what I was expecting. Fast and powerful. It'll take some time to get used to, hopefully I'll get it though. 

Overall, a nice lesson!

-------------

I am not sure if my sister-in-law is having her baby today or not. Sounded like she was and the baby would have to be born today, but I haven't heard anything else. He's supposed to be due in early July...so yes, pre mature. :/ Hope everything will go ok.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Woo! Baby boy born last evening. We went to the hospital like an hour after he was born. His name is Noah and I love him, he's adorable! He is five weeks early but weighed an ounce shy of 7lb! My aunt said a baby gains one pound a week during like the last month so if he would've been born in July, he probably would be 11lb!

He was having some complications this morning but everything cleared up and he might go home tomorrow if he continues to do okay!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 26, 2014)

Congrats to your sister-in-law's(?) new addition!
I enjoy reading your updates.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

congrats, Auntie!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Fraido and tinyliny! He did go home Monday. 

Monday night I was riding Roman in the arena bareback, leg cues and that good stuff again. When we finished, I put his grazing muzzle on since he didn't have it on all day (me being gone all day). So he had it on all night and I'm guessing most of the day Tuesday...not sure about that one. 

We called the vet and went and got four shots to give the pig that is limping. Gave her two on Monday and then the final two on Tuesday. Well, I see Roman and was like...

"Where is his grazing muzzle?!?!"

My mind goes blank and I cannot remember whether I took it off him or not. I look in the barn and don't see it and just cannot remember ever taking it off him. I asked my dad and brother if they had taken it off him and they hadn't. So we gave the pig its shots and I hopped on Roman and went looking for it. 

Looked all along the fence lines, even up in the lot and no muzzle. And trying to see through thick and tall grass is not easy! My uncle ends up finding it underneath some trees. Still in one piece. Maybe Roman was rubbing against the trees?

Still have no idea how he could have gotten it off. I've tried lifted it off him, like how they suggest you test it to make sure he can't get it off, and couldn't get far. So *shrugs* he got it put back on him anyways. 

But yesterday was his birthday!! My ol' boy turned 19! 

I got an apple (like the only one we had) and cut out '19'. I'm so creative. He only took one bite and lost interest  so one of the cows happily munched on it.



Then we went on a trail ride. We haven't been on one in like two weeks because it has literally rained EVERY SINGLE DAY this month. Not cool. It was pretty nice, a little sloppy in some places but it wasn't horrible.

The camera lens on my phone was a little blurry. 





We did find this little mowed path just right off the road. And there was a little pony out grazing (tied to a pole but had enough lead to move around). He was nickering to Roman and is too adorable. There are two other horses, I think they're young. Poor things don't have enough grass to feed a cat and are probably just pasture puffs. :/





It was a good ride though. 2.5 miles for 50 minutes. 

I really want to trailer to a nearby lake that has a 'bridle' path where equestrians can ride. Thinking my family could bring bikes (if bikes are allowed on this trail) and I could ride. Plus this lake is only 30 minutes away!

I took this picture of Roman this morning. 



I really like it! Though I wish he wasn't wearing his muzzle, I would've had some ideas for the picture


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Roman is looking great ^^

I will say bikes and horses usually aren't a great idea, just due to pacing issues. Might require too much patience ;D Do you have any friends that might like to attend your bridle-path ride?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Zexious said:


> Roman is looking great ^^
> 
> I will say bikes and horses usually aren't a great idea, just due to pacing issues. Might require too much patience ;D Do you have any friends that might like to attend your bridle-path ride?


Thank you!

I doubt they'd mind too much since they'll probably be taking more breaks then me, lol. I don't really know other riders very well around me except my riding instructor. But I'm not sure about asking.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha, I meant patience on both ends ^^ But if you think it's a good idea, you obviously would know your family better than me haha. Have fun!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Zexious  

My brother was over for lunch today and afterwards he went down to look at the pig that had been lame. So we let all the pigs out and let them roam around. It's quite fun letting them out and just letting them wander (not far though). They run around and stuff. It's cute!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxSLLbI8uEc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9xWziPxMFo

As for Roman, we haven't been getting any riding in since Tuesday. It's been muddy and raining...and it sucks! We've only ridden FOUR times this month!! Ugh, I hope June will be more drier, sunny, warm, and no mud. 

He got his muzzle off again Friday. After we found it we adjusted it a little bit so its not so loose but not too snug. I guess I can't leave it on him overnight. So he gets to stay at Hotel Barn Lot at night and is out in the pasture with his muzzle during the day. 

 

Crossing my fingers we can get more ride time in soon.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

It has warmed up this week! It got into the 90s and while it's a lot better than rain, not very good with riding. 

We did get our pool all ready and went swimming Thursday, then Friday it dropped to the 70s and its still in the upper 70s today. Hopefully it will warm up to the 80s and STAY in the 80s. 90 degrees is just TOO hot! 

We have gone riding twice this week. We went for a quick 30 minute ride down the road where I learned a good lesson. Check your tack before you mount! There was a car coming and Roman wasn't listening and moving into the road for some unknown reason, so I jump off and drag him into the grass. In the process, his bridle slips right off his head. 

I apparently didn't buckle the throatlatch. But he stayed still and I got it back on. But it was sooo hot that we pretty much went back home after that. Not sure how many miles, probably close to one, as my phone did not track the mileage!!! Only the time! 

We went riding again Tuesday, in the evening, and had a good ride. It was still hot but cooler. Went 2.18 miles and rode for 50 minutes. On the way home, we met up with this pony that was grazing in its owner's yard (tied to a tree). It was so adorable  but Roman was not fond of it AT ALL!

I got out my phone to take a picture and the pony walked towards Roman. Roman thought it was a miniature lion so he gets startled and makes me drop my phone. I quickly retrieve it and he's still not quite sure about the pony. Distancing himself from it. 



His new saddle pad came and I tried it on him the other day. Too big. :sad: So we'll have to send it back and thinking about ordering a Diamond Wool pad that someone showed me. Only $80.



I am going to email about that mare I found online. I do like the sound of her, so would love to at least go try her out. But at my riding lesson today, my instructor said they had another horse I could try. She's 13 which I'm a little "ehh" about, being I want to do barrels and so I'd like a horse that I could do it for several years. But we'll see. 

I still love Scout. I rode him at my lesson today and he did AWESOME. We rode around, walk and trotted. Tried stepping over this cavaletti, I guess it is one, I called it a jump. He decided he didn't like the height so knocked it over to the lowest height. And we did some polebending. Knocked down a couple poles but that's alright. We also went through the barrels a couple times but not too many as the other girl riding was working on barrel racing. 

We did try him in one bit first but he didn't like it. Shook his head a couple times and it was soooo hard to turn his head towards the right. So we switched it out for another bridle, I think it was a snaffle, and he went great in it. The only thing I dislike about Scout is his canter, it's kinda rough and hard to ride. 

:/ 

We'll have to see.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Roman said:


> Haven't been able to update because the pictures were being a pain to upload! So here's a big update. I've ridden several times.
> 
> 6/9 - 2.18 miles
> 6/15 - .23 miles (I think the clouds started to get ugly...and of course the sun comes out when I put him away)
> ...


I am definitely going to canter again when I get back!!

Going out to get him, I walked across this part of the pasture where there is grassy weed stuff growing so you can't see the ground. I stepped in and my foot sank.



I had a riding lesson yesterday and we went on a group trail ride, me and two other riders along with my instructor. I rode Scout and he hasn't been on trails in a while. He did really well, hated the part where he rode through a trail between trees and bushes, and wanted to trot a lot (Hello, horse in front of us!). Sometimes I little strong and really wanted to speed around. lol. But he did awesome. 

I found a picture my dad took of him last year when I first rode him.



And I also got Roman a new fly mask. He hasn't gotten it off yet and I think he tolerates it. 



I'll be on vacation for the rest of the week, so hopefully my brother will be able to take his flymask off at night and on during the morning. I need to go buy more fly spray when I get back too, almost out. 

Besides that, we have some boootiful flowers growing in the front garden. Stargazer lilies. They are my second favorite flower, with tulips as my number one.



That's pretty much it for now. Took long enough for Photobucket to decide to upload my pictures, I tried like 20 times over a few days. -.-

:waves:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love lillies too! but these are not Star gazer lillies. 

Star Gazer lilies are "oriental Lillies", while those pictures are "Asiatic Lillies".

The oriental lilies are the ones with the really strong sweet aroma, whereas most asiatic lillies have little smell at all.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> I love lillies too! but these are not Star gazer lillies.
> 
> Star Gazer lilies are "oriental Lillies", while those pictures are "Asiatic Lillies".
> 
> The oriental lilies are the ones with the really strong sweet aroma, whereas most asiatic lillies have little smell at all.


Oooh, I looked up pictures and you're right. I've always thought, and was told, they are star gazers. Maybe you can tell me what type of flowers I see all over the place here. They're yellow and are in big bunches but nobody knows what kind of flowers they are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Lots of stuff to talk about since I haven't updated for a week. 

Our vacation was great! We went down to NE Oklahoma and then over to NW Arkansas and up through Missouri. 

While we were at Arkansas, we were near Table Rock like and they have this bike trail (you can walk/jog on it too) that we always go on. So one time when we weren't doing anything, we loaded the bikes up in the back of the farm truck (my aunt and uncle went and since my grandpa sold his truck which pulled their trailer, they used the farm truck. and we had our own camper xD) and drove over there.

It was later in the evening and felt great outside, everyone went except my mom and aunt. So we rode the entire trail all the way to where some marinas are. 5 miles in 45 minutes! And I was barely tired the whole way until we got all the way back to the truck, then I was a bit tired. But I was surprised how well my little sister and brother did, they made it the whole way and didn't seem tired, plus this was the first time they rode it on their own bikes. We'd usually take our 3-seater bike and my sis would sit in the baby seat (3rd seat, its actually a 2-seater but with the baby seat we call it a 3), and my youngest brother would ride on the second seat and not pedal...so my dad would have a bit of a hard time. 

It was a pretty good trip but I missed all my animals!! And I know Storm really missed me, like she's been hanging around me for the past few days. She's sitting on the desk now waiting for attention. LOL



It's so good to be back home. ^-^ I don't think Roman got his fly mask on all the time while we were gone, so his face is a little eaten up. I could not find my bottle of SWAT anywhere, and it's probably no good by now, so I bought another jar along with a gallon refill of fly spray. I actually got DuMOR brand this time, I've used it in the past, because no way was I going to spend $70 on a refill of Ultrashield EX. $70 vs. $15...

He is getting his fly mask on during the day, usually for 12 hours every day. I take it off at night and put his grazing muzzle on. Haha, I'm so mean. XD

We've started to get our hay done this year, we did my uncle's small field, the medium sized one, and "opened up" the large hay field, a.k.a did a few rows on the outside, and we also did our neighbor's field for him. Got that all baled and last night the baler doesn't work, something about a baring (bearing?). So my dad and uncle haul it to the shop and going there they notice a wheel wobbling, don't think much about it and down the road something's wrong with the wheel - they said it was smoking. I forget what exactly was wrong with it but they never made it to the shop. Had to park it in someone's driveway and come over, so I guess they're going to ask the guys at the shop if they can come to the baler. 

Anyways, I wanted to go for a nice ride last night. So I get Roman up to the barn, groomed, and drag my tack out. And then I see a mud wasp's nest ON MY SADDLE PAD. There were no wasps, thankfully, so I just tossed it over on the ground to wait for my dad to come out and remove it (psh, you think I was gonna do it?). lol So I run up to the garage and get another pad I had that I don't use because it's a little torn on the top, but I decided to just use it this one time. So I get that on him and then do my check of the saddle like I always do, and find ANOTHER nest underneath the seat jockey. :eek_color:.

So there goes my plans of riding. I decide to just do groundwork with him, so I do a little backing and yielding, by then my dad gets home and takes the nests off. I use the saddle pad from the garage and tack up and just do a short ride around the hay field. Afterwards, I moved ALL my tack and grooming stuff to the garage. I am sick of the spiders, and webs, and now wasps nests!!



In case you're wondering, this is what the nests looked like. 










I rode again tonight and did a much longer one. Went down the road and around the large hayfield. We did 3.43 and rode for an hour and 7 minutes, WOOHOO! I did let him canter three times, twice it felt like we were galloping and was a little uncomfortable. But our max speed was 14mph. I'd just love to know how it feels riding a horse at 30-40mph. :shock: But it was a great ride overall, except for the moment when he decided to spook at a weed and I almost fell off. I was literally half out of the saddle, holding on for dear life. 

Almost 3.5 miles was quite enough for me...I dunno how Endurance riders can ride for 50 or 100 miles!! :wink:





After our ride, he was sweaty all over. So, I decided to attempt to hose him down. Got the hose out and put the sprayer setting on Mist. Surprisingly, very surprisingly, he handled it very well. Didn't try to run or play the circle-around-me game a lot. He did move away a couple times, but if he stood still I took it away. But he pretty much stayed still, until I switched the setting to Shower. It scared him more so I sprayed until he stopped moving and switched back to Mist. But I am super happy with how he did!! :happydance:

You can totally tell he loved his bath. 



He kept yawning so I wanted to snap a picture, thinking it'd be cute. The pic I got is...well, he looks like a zombie or like possessed. :think:



He's looking pretty good, weight wise. He's standing on a hill in this picture.



And he got his grazing muzzle off again and when I went to get him one night to take his fly mask off, I found this...


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Here are some more pictures, some from our vacation. 




Sunset at Table Rock Lake while on our bike ride.


I got to pet a snake. And learned that snakes aren't actually slimy, we are.


Can't remember which dam this is, but every other gate was open.

:apple:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I went and bought Roman a salt block and mineral block. He licked them a bit when I showed him them first and I saw the mineral block was nibbled on the side, but I don't know if that was him or the cows. Still waiting on getting a feed pan we have cleaned out and hung up to put them in, it'll be high enough for him to reach but not the cows. 

I'm kind of becoming a little frustrated with him sometimes. We went on a ride Thursday and we were riding through one field. It was planted with beans about a month or so ago so I try to stay on the edge down, well there were two huge holes so we had to go around them. Then there were puddles which he absolutely HATES and he was literally ALL over that field until there was a fairly dry spot. -.-

Buut, on our way back home we were crossing someone's driveway and it usually has a puddle of water in it that he usually notices and moves around. He did not notice the puddle and stepped right in it. And he was like...

:shock: Craappp. 

And I was like...

:eek_color: HE STEPPED IN A PUDDLE. 

:rofl: Odd exciting moment there. 

We're up to 84.97 miles this year and 44 rides. I'm kinda hoping we reach 100 miles on our 50th ride.  

----------------------------------

Almost two weeks until fair, we take the pigs on the 27th and then the show is on the 28th. Trying to put as much weight on them as we can. We gave them all a bath Thursday night to try and help with their skin, it's a little flaky. I'm not sure if we'll clip their hair now or else before/after we get to the fair. 

Walking them as often as we can. Seems like we have a nice walk one time and the next time they're little monsters. Charlotte did great this morning and Duke was a monster, and reverse roles last night. >.> 

I got a picture of Charlotte and made a meme. I love it :lol:



And I also need to get my photography pictures. :-? I already have two subjects in mind. One picture of a headshot, going to wait until later tonight maybe and take it, and then another that looks like this (will be in gray too) but a little better quality and without the halter. Or maybe with it, idk, I'll take two pictures and see which one I like better. 



I can only do up to three, so I chose to do two color and one gray. I just need to figure out what I want my third one to be. I am thinking off the barn kittens, I'd rather not do one of flowers because literally we ALWAYS do one of flowers. Not that they aren't pretty, but I want to do something different. ^-^

That's pretty much it for now.  

:cowboy:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Catch up about pigs in my pig thread!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Tonight I went to my lesson barn because I wanted to ride Scout. My parents figured I wanted to test out other horses. I did ride Scout and also two other horses. 

Scout...he was really bucky on the lunge, more than usual. He seems to really hate the canter and bucks whenever I ask him to. So after 10-15 of that, I hop on and take him around. Everything's good at the walk and trot. At one point he cantered and we had a good short canter. So I try cantering again later on and he has a FIT. Lowers his head and I think started bucking. I leaned back and pull on the reins to get his head up, then almost fell off once he stopped. So, yea, he's kind of out. I don't think I'll ever be able to canter him and enjoy it, which is something I really want to be able to do with the next horse. 

Next I rode a horse named Blue. Today was not his day. He did NOT want to go and he was testing me BIG time. I tried circling him and stuff and if I kicked too hard, he'd try to bite my foot. So after a few minutes dealing with that, his owner (my instructor's mom) steps in. I get off and she takes the reins off, grabs a lunge whip, and pretty much gave him a whoopin'. No, she didn't hit him. But he RAN around that roundpen. 

After him I rode Star. I think she's five years old but calmer than Scout. We didn't need to lunge her but my instructor's dad got on and did a couple turns with her before I got on. She was niiice. She has a smooth jog that I was able to sit, but she does have a trot. I wasn't able to canter her but I'm going to ride her again and perhaps canter then and see how it feels. Hopefully smooth. *crosses fingers* I rode on her in a Circle Y saddle. It felt weird. Very different from other saddles I've ridden in. The seat was hard, but not uncomfortable, and it felt like my stirrups were short but they felt fine. Lol, idk.

So hopefully Star may work on? If not, the search is still on.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Last night we worked on basically the same stuff. We warmed up and did a little work on leg cues, then transitions. We definitely need to work on backing up, so that's what I'll do next time, but I'd like to go for a trail ride next time. I'll still practice backing up on the trail anyways. 

After I got what I filmed, I did a bit of cantering. I wasn't able to get any on video as I ran out of memory. -.- (I'm hoping I'll get a new phone soon). But we went out of the arena since he just cannot do those turns at a canter, he can barely do it at a trot because the arena is narrow. So we cantered back and forth by the barn. 

At one point, I was going to canter him but asked him to trot. He hopped right into the canter from a walk! I was kinda like "WHOA, you can do a walk-canter?" But I doubt he could do it from me cueing him, that's for later work if we get there. XD


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, so, big updates! 

I've been working with Roman on transitions mainly, going on a trail ride often to get out of the arena.  I rode him last night, twice actually, lol. The first time I threw the saddle on with the halter and just rode him around the pasture and hay field. My dad and uncle were spreading manure on the pastures and hay field, so I just rode him around and watched a bit, then went off, did some cantering. Ya know, he does like to speed up when I want him to canter, but if you slow his speed down, his canter feels pretty nice!! 

After that we worked on smiling. It was our second day learning it, I started Tuesday and he's catching on quickly. I got a little bit of video. 






---------------



August 21, 2015 

Today is our five year anniversary. Five years ago today, we brought Roman home. Man this journey has been long, hard, and awesome. I can't believe five years has past, lol. I hope we can go on another five years  












And some other horsie updates, my instructor told my mom she was thinking of selling one of her barrel horses in maybe a month. She hasn't directly told me but said horse is one I've ridden before and really really like. I don't know how much she wants for him, but I hope he's the one because I love him already. XD


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Two weeks since I last posted? Wow. Anyways, Happy Labor Day weekend everybody! School has been alright for the past three weeks, pretty easy so far. 
^-^ But onto the horsey updates.

Roman and I have been doing hill work lately, trying to help with his topline. As well as getting myself to relax when he's trotting and cantering and not having a tight grip on the reins, also to help him relax and lower his head. That has been going great too. His smiling trick is awesome now, I don't have any recent pictures or videos uploaded to share, but maybe soon. Wanting to start on another trick, maybe hug, yes, or no. We've also been doing stretches, like turn his head almost touching his side, down to his chest. Easy stuff and he does good with that.





I mentioned in my last post my instructor was considering selling her horse. She is, but he's 15k which we can't, unfortunately, afford. I have been riding Star the past few weeks, she's a 6yo QH mare. She had an amazing temperament and has never wanted to buck on me. Her only bad habit is she's a bit buddy sour. She does fine off by herself so its not like she NEEDS to be with a buddy or else she's crazy. She would prefer to be next to another horse, or if another horse is trotting/cantering, she wants to also. 

Today we went on a trail ride and in one field everybody started cantering, haha. So I let her go but it felt like she was galloping rather than cantering. Later we cantered ahead of everyone and it was a lot slower and smoother. If someone else trotted or cantered past us, if we were walking, I'd make her stay at a walk. When they got farther ahead, I'd let her trot a bit. 

She spooked a little bit but I didn't blame her. lol. We rode close to this pond and there were frogs hopping into the water, that scared her and she basically spun in a circle. One of the other riders' horse actually walked right into the pond. LOL. But Star wouldn't go close to it - hopefully she isn't like Roman and afraid of ALL WATER. I wonder how she does with baths...will have to ask!

We are close to buying her. My dad talked to the owners last Saturday and my mom was talking to them today also. BUT, I can just guarantee when they ask what our fencing is or come to see it and find out it's barbwire...

"Um, yea, maybe somebody else's horse would suit you better."

Which is why I want to make one pasture for the horses, switch the fence out for barbwire, and build a shed. Thinking a 25' x 12' shed, 20' x 12' is the actually run in and a 5' x 12' tack room to put the saddles and junk inside. Right now my dad is working on building another lot off the pig barn so they're focused on that.

Which means...

We aren't getting Star for a while.

I'm gonna be firm about this. When that fence is replaced and that shed is built, then we'll get her. Otherwise we're just fooling ourselves to think they'll sell her to us knowing we have barbwire fencing, when just LAST SATURDAY one owner was telling my dad about a horse that got CAUGHT in barbwire and pretty much got one hoof half cut off. Poor thing had to be put down.

Now Roman has done fine with barbwire, only got a scratch once that healed, but I want to be a better owner and don't feel like paying thousands in vet bills if one gets injured. So that is that update. I got a video of me riding her from last week's lesson. Excuse how awful I look in the canter, rofl, still working on getting used to her canter and everything.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We're so close to 100 miles for this year - trail riding. Only 2 more miles to go till we reach that.  Last night I was working on stirrupless, but I put the saddle on just in case I need the grab the horn or slide my feet in the stirrups for whatever reason. But yea, I trotted around some and tried figuring out how to balance myself without bouncing right off.

Kind of figured I could squeeze with my lower leg, which I guess would be my calf? I honestly have no clue about human anatomy. So concentrated hard on keeping myself from gripping with my knees. Today I had another lesson riding Star and we actually rode bareback today! I was brave enough to jog around on her (she's got an amazing jog I can sit) and I did a LOT of jogging and I stayed on! So that motivated me to go and ride Roman pretty much as soon as we got home. XD And I did bareback and tried trotting on him. His trot is really bouncy so I was trying to slow him down at the same time - bit difficult, but hey, it was our first time really trying.

Feel free to comment and judge us, I'd love to know how I can improve!











His smiling trick has been coming along so well!! I also taught him how to hug and kiss (kiss needs work). I have no pictures of him hugging but I did get a video of me teaching it to him - but it was too long so YouTube wouldn't upload it. 





Last week, I believe, it was supposed to storm (we barely got anything though), so we locked the heifers on one side of the lot so the cows could come up on the other side. I locked the gate, and double - triple locked it. So I *KNOW* it was locked. Came down the next morning and Roman is on the wrong side of the lot.....and there are no cows in sight. -.- Somehow the gate got open and the heifers were mingled in with the rest of the herd. 

I think it was that night we tried to separate them, and they were all in the lot too. So I told my brother to shut the lower gate. Boom, that was done! I think there was just an extra cow or two, I don't remember. So anyways, I go up to turn the back light on to see better. Come back and the LOWER GATE WAS OPEN. 

I said "I told you to shut that!!!" 

"Why?" My brother responds.

"Uh...cause they're supposed to be separated!" 

"We can't do that without Father."



The perfect chance and he blew it. So a few days later I go down to take care of Roman and they were all in the lot. Sneaked around them and shut the gate. Bam. You're welcome. They the cows will be having their calves soon, soo excited!!

Bringing 'em in 



And Star update, we decided we're just going to say we have barb wire but there is an electric strand in front of it and we can add another also. We are going to go tomorrow and talk with her owners - maybe signs papers I have no clue! But I'm so excited that this is really happening. My plans with her is she'll be 1) A companion for Roman. 2) Barrel horse 3) Trail horse and possibly 4) Pole bending horse (that might be a later thing). But fingers crossed everything will go alright. ^-^


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Wowzers. I haven't updated here in forever. So this may be long. First off, the big news! Though you all probably know since I made a thread about it, we did buy Star! I've had her for two weeks now and she is amazing!! She's a little buddy sour, but only when Roman is taken out of the pasture and she's left behind. If I ride her and Roman stays in the pasture, no problem. But the other way around, she'll run around and stuff - so we're working on it, but it's not too bad. 

I've been trying to ride them both at least 3x a week. Sometimes my brother will ride with me so they'll both be ridden on one day. They usually get Sundays and Wednesdays off. ^-^ 



We rode down to the woods tonight and Saturday night. Saturday was a lot of fun, we cantered a bit here and there, and it was awesome just being on a horse and riding together. I had never crossed any water with Star before, so when we came to the creek she was a little hesitant. My brother was behind on Roman and next thing I know, Roman walks right past us and into the creek like it was no big deal (show off). I honestly expected him to hesitate and balk a bit since we haven't been across the creek since early this year. Star followed him across. 

Besides all the cobwebs we ran into (I took a shower afterwards just to make sure there were no unwanted critters on me :lol, it was a good ride. Coming back home, we decided to go around the hay field. We cantered up a hill, Roman was ahead, and Star started getting a little sassy. Wanting to speed up because Roman was ahead. I made her walk and meanwhile my brother continues cantering, and then canters DOWN the hill. It's not a steep one though. I didn't see him for a minute and thought "I hope he didn't fall off." Get to the top of the hill where I can see clearly and he's leading Roman. "CRAP, he fell off." He was okay, a bit sore though. I said he was a "real rider" now, haha. We looped around the pasture once and I cantered up the hill behind the pond dam, turned around and saw him walking up. I said "Boy, you better canter him," just so my brother wouldn't be afraid to do it again. 

Went to the woods again tonight for a bit. Star crossed the creek better. Spent half the time clearing hanging branches and sticks out of some of the trails so we could ride easier and safer. But it was my first time ponying Roman, haha. He was so good, although it was a little hard trying to get him to keep up and Star to slow down! 

I am in love with Star's canter. I cantered her quite a few times tonight and it is FUN. On our way back we put the cows away, there were only three steers in the hay field we had to put in. So what better way to do it then on a horse?? One of them started to go the other direction, so we cantered over to it, cut him off, and got em all in. I think we have the makings of some cutting horses! lol, just kidding. 

I do think Star will be awesome to ride in barrel racing. I can't wait until Spring!! And hopefully my plans won't get shut down. But how much do ya'll want to bet they will? Either way, that's my dream to barrel race with Star - one way or another. If we do send her to a trainer, any shows would be local. There's at least one show a month that is about 30m or less away. There was a show this weekend that was, NO JOKE, 5 minutes from my house. 

I'm excited for that. Roman? I am considering about doing a W/T or W/T/C class next year at fair. Or maybe I could do pole bending with him. LOL. My ideas are endless. 











It's getting late so I better end that there. Other than that we've had four calves so far!! Three more to go. ^-^


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm getting really bad at updating this often, as well as the training journal I have which...ugh, I dunno where that is now. Let's see if I can remember what has happened since my last post - which was a month ago. >.>

I've gone on a few trail rides with Roman. That puts us at 108 miles for the year and about 41 hours. SWEET. 55 rides. Star and I went on a trail ride in the woods last week which was awesome. Did 1.95 miles. I'm going to have to download two tracking apps next year. I'm thinking I'll just track EVERY ride next year, not just trails, arena work too, maybe.  

Roman and I took a short trip down the road last week also but I think my phone was acting up so I wasn't able to track it. :/ BUT, Star did great with that. Only heard her whinny maybe once or twice but for the most part nothing. My mom told me she never saw her running around the pasture so that's awesome. When we came back she neighed when she saw us but walked up to the gate. So I'm very happy. 

I braided her mane too. Which I need to go out and redo it as part of it has already come out. 










Then I rode her I think Thursday? Yes. After working in the arena I wanted to see how she did crossing the road. No hesitation from this girl. Now I have crossed a road on her (at lessons when we went for a trail ride) but that was a gravel road, so I wasn't sure how she'd do with a paved road with lines. She did awesome  Thinking of taking her down the road - we had just went in front of our house - tomorrow. 

Star had a snotty nose this morning, just white snot. Heard that it's not something to get too worried about and might just be related to the changes in the weather. I cleaned that up and checked on her later just to make sure she wasn't getting sick or anything. 

Rode Roman today and worked in the arena on some exercises. Got a little frustrated but the ride ended good. Was working on ... I don't even know what to call it ... like good figure eights. Whatever, anyways..the girth had come loose because we'd been riding for about an hour (which isn't normal) but since we were circling, the saddle slipped sideways and off I went. And I did happen to get a video of my fall. LOL 

You can kinda see the saddle is literally on Roman's side after I fall. I had to take it off and retack him, but he was a good boy through the whole thing. I wasn't hurt, just got the wind knocked out of me. xD But I did scrape my arm just a tiny bit and my bottom was sore for the rest of the day. 

So that is basically all that I have for now. 

Enjoy the video.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Whoo, update! So the last time I posted was a few weeks ago. A lot of stuff has been happening since then. 

Star has pretty much overcome her buddy sourness, the only problem now is she doesn't like being caught. -.- Sometimes she'll like to be a little brat and walk or run away from me. I just walk after her cause really she's the one wearing herself out. But that's only been a few times recently so she's probably just being moody. 

I have started training her on barrels. Since I started back on barrels last month, my instructor told me I could do the exercises that we work on at lessons and practice them on Star. So, I've been doing some exercises to start her out, things like turn-arounds, counter arcing, circles, 3 and 4 barrel exercises, and I've taken her through the pattern at a walk and trot so far. She's progressed nicely. 

Not the best with the turn-arounds but that will come with time. With counter arcing, some days she goes awesome to the right/left and bad to the left/right and another day it's just the opposite. She has done well when going through the pattern, turning around the first is something we need to work on more but she's just starting out so I don't expect her to be like a well trained barrel horse. 

On Saturday, my instructor said in the spring she wants to try and get Star over at her place or she comes to us and see where Star is at. I think then we'll probably decide to send her to a trainer and how long she might need. I think I'd like to haul Star over there just because that have a bigger arena and it isn't grass, unless I can ride at my neighbor's arena. So yea, here are a few videos from a couple weeks ago. 
















And here are a few videos of me at my lesson on Saturday. First time riding Zan in like a year. Her canter is a bit tricky but by the time the lesson was over I was feeling more comfortable with it. 






Other than that I think that's about it for progress on Star. 

With Roman I've just been working on a few things like cantering circles, moving off of my leg, and stuff. He's doing awesome with that.

I just returned from a trail ride with my brother. He rode Roman and we went to the woods and then took a short trip down the road. Star is not sure about the creek but Roman, he walks right in like it's no big deal. Or maybe he's just showing off. :think: There was one point where we crossed the creek, I hadn't taken Star across the creek in this part before and Roman hadn't crossed in since the beginning of the year. Star was hesitant to go in but Roman charged right in, got a drink, and got out on the other side. Star then followed him and stopped in the middle, splashed a bit and I had to make her get out. :rofl:

Dunno was our total mileage for the year is but over 100 miles I know. That's about it for now, I may post some videos from our ride later. :wave:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*Long Time No Update*

I kinda took a break from this forum and contemplated whether I wanted to continue this thread. I guess I'll stick with it.  Anyways, figuring out what has happened lately - or since November. :rofl: 

All of our cows had their calves. The last two were born on December 22 and 25. The one born on the 25th was the mother's first calf. The mama didn't really know what to do so whenever the baby would try to nurse she'd kick it away. It can happen with new mothers but we bottle fed him once or twice, ran the cow into the chute and took the sides off to allow the baby to nurse. After several times of doing that she allowed him to nurse without kicking. Unfortunately, one of the older calves got sick one day and for weeks she was moping around. We gave her two antibiotics from the vet and eventually went and bought Penicillin as the vet told us to do. But she ended up dying and we were never sure what was wrong with her. Now we're hoping no others will come down with the same thing. 

The weather has been up and down. This week it's been in the 40s-60s but past weeks it's been 30 or below. We ended up fencing off most of the pasture and around the pond so no one would try and walk across the pond. We took that down today and everyone had some get up and go. Except Roman. He had the whole hay bunk to himself. :rofl:






One week I spent trick training. I taught Roman how to say yes which he learned quickly and Star learned to smile and say yes. Although she needs more work on the "yes". Going to work again on trick training soon and going to try and find a different way to teach no instead of tickling their ear, I really don't want a head shy horse. 











Ignore my weird voice 

In the past few weeks I've been working a lot on getting Roman to slow his trot and canter down, and not carry his head so high. We've made some progress to where his head isn't as high when he's trotting (still need work) and his trot has definitely become slower and a lot more comfortable. I've cantered him several times lately and his canter is pretty good. I just need to get myself to relax and move with him. I also had a little fun with him the other day and tried about flag racing. I'm thinking about entering the open horse show at our county fair in July. Star and I will do barrels and Roman maybe flag racing or a walk/trot pleasure class. 

As for Star, we've made big progress with barrels. After receiving advice from several people, we've been working a lot on rate. I feel like her turns are becoming MUCH better. (Any barrel racers are welcome (read: wanted) to critic and offer advice :wink

Here's some recent clips. Several times there have been rider errors but we're working on that. 
















Anyways, that is all I can think of for now. And it's almost time for bed so I'm super tired. xD But I thought I'd give an update if anyone reads this. 

inkunicorn:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I honestly thought that I had made a post sooner than January! But I'm reviving this one and hopefully will keep consistent updates. I changed the thread name (thank you @jaydee!!) and it fits this thread much better. To any new ones that come across this thread, my name's Kate. I'm 16 and own two horses. Roman is a 20yo Arabian and Star is a 7yo QH that I'm training on barrels. So time for the updates, I'll keep this short instead of a whole run down from January to present. 

We are hoping to go to a horse show the 29th. I'm really excited for it. Roman and I did some practicing for two events we plan to do, the carrot race and the lead back race. He followed the carrot around but we need to work on trotting without me having to pull on the reins to encourage him. Then we'll get a faster time. LOL. But he did really good with the lead back race! I just need to remember to not dismount next to his shoulder, if you know what I mean, because then my foot gets caught up in the stirrup and I waste time getting it out. xD We're also going to do Flag Racing. I'm going to start cantering to and around the barrel, without trying to grab a flag and see how well he does it. He's been doing great at a trot!

My sister has been riding often with me and I've been giving her little lessons every now and then. She can walk, halt, back, and turn Roman around by herself. She'll go on trail rides with me and I dont need to lead her. And the other day, what does she decide to do? TROT. Now mind you she's stirrupless because we can't adjust roman's saddle (hopefully she'll get her own soon) and Roman has a bouncy trot. I can't even ride it stirrupless or sit it WITH stirrups! But she did pretty awesome. She stayed on, never lost balance once, and did it several times. Dang....lil jealous over here. :lol:

Star and I worked on barrels Friday. I'm starting to figure out how I need to ride her and help her out. This week we're going to focus on the other events we'll be doing and I will probably run through the pattern one more time next week. Today I was riding Roman and looked up to see she had her foot caught in the fence. And we have barbed wire because we have cows. I hop off, hurry over there, and tell her to stand still. She was pulling a bit and I was worried she'd flip out. Thankfully just her overreach boot got caught and I was able to take it off and she was free. Checked her leg over, no cuts or scrapes! Thankful I had a minor tear in the boot rather than another injured horse.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Doing a quick update here. My sister and I rode both horses tonight. I wanted to practice Egg & Spoon and flag racing with Star. She did amazing with both!! I was able to keep the "egg" on the spoon at a walk, trot, and (I'm still amazing) canter!! Then we went onto flag racing and did a few trotting practices before I cantered her. She did awesome!! We had awesome turns around the barrel and we got the flag each time! I'm really excited for the show but still need to convince my dad to go. At least it's at 10AM and I'm doing multiple classes, so it's not like we're sitting for hours only to do a barrel run at 9:30pm like the last show. I haven't told my sister my idea for her to show in a walk/whoa/back class because I don't want to get her hopes up. I don't want to tell her until I know for sure that we're going to go and then she's not heartbroken if we can't. Poor girl tried doing Egg & Spoon tonight and couldn't keep it balanced. :/ But she'll get it! 

I'm hoping we can go. I asked my dad last night if he had anything planned for that Saturday and he said no. :lol: Only thing is I'll miss Ensemble practice but it's fine to miss 1 practice...everyone else has missed 2 or 3 practices.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We bought my sister a saddle last night! It's a 13" Youth saddle and really nice. I'm excited for her to ride in it and be able to learn to ride more!! I'm going to buy a girth for it tomorrow and then put it on Roman. Might try to make a wooden rack for it tomorrow also. Need to clear out some junk in the corner where my tack is to make more room. Here's a picture of it - she got the purple one. 









I rode Star last night and practiced flag racing and keyhole. She did everything perfect!! Then I rode Roman today and cantered while doing flag racing. Definitely turning left around the barrel as that seems easier on him. I tried turning right twice and he just swung around really wide, unlike the other way. He's doing awesome!! I'll pick up a bag of SafeChoice Original feed tomorrow at TSC and start feeding that to the horses. Curious to see if Star changes any.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

WE ARE GOING TO THE SHOW TOMORROW!! I am really excited for this! Like I said, the show starts at 10AM so I want to be there 30-40m ahead of time to get signed up for the events and get the horses warmed up and ride them around. The first class I'm doing is the carrot race with Roman - which is the 3rd event and technically the 5th class. After that is the Walk/Whoa/Back class my sister and I are doing (she said she would do it if I did it with her so...) and after that I decided to do walk/trot horsemanship with Star. They posted the pattern on FB last night so this'll be really fun to try out! After that is Egg & Spoon then Barrel Racing. I'm not sure if we'll be able to do the other events as we have to be at a hay ride thing we were invited to at 4pm, so we'll have to leave around 3pm. If the show runs faster, then I'm hoping to do Flag racing with both horses, keyhole, and lead back race! If not, that's okay, we'll be able to other events and have fun. 

I did a few things today to get prepared. I cleaned Star's boots, which needed cleaned anyways. Then I did some trailer loading practice with Roman because he doesn't like to get in trailers that well - he trailers great though. I decided to use feed to get him in, and after several minutes, he came right in! He came in several times so I was super proud of him!! I might make him eat breakfast in there tomorrow. :lol: Then I groomed them both really good and brushed out Star's mane so it was free from tangles. 

Tomorrow I'll feed them, load my tack up (I need to make a list of what I'm taking), braid Star's mane, and get ready myself. I'm wearing a button-up, short sleeved, plaid shirt for the first several events and then probably for barrels or egg & spoon, I'll change into a t-shirt. A little more comfortable. xD 

I need to write down a few reminders for myself for someone to read to me before I do my barrel run. Seriously going to need it!! But this show should be good. I've learned what I need to do as a rider to help Star out and we won't have revving engines across the road scaring my horses.  Here's a few pictures from tonight! Can't wait to update you all tomorrow on how we did. Hopefully we may bring a ribbon home?  Wish us luck!

I also want to add, I've been feeding BioMane to Roman to help his mane and tail grow out. Here's a before and after. I LOVE this stuff. This was after ~70 days on it!!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

The show was amazing!! The people were so friendly and laid back, it was a great experience. They had the course for trail out so we played around on that while we waiting in between classes. Roman crossed a bridge, crossed a tarp for the first time (!!!), went through a hay ring, and through some kind of arched structure, like a garden thing? :lol: Anyways, he did great on that. 






Roman and I competed in a carrot race and got 4th place!! Then my sister and I competed in a Walk/Whoa/back class; I won 4th place and she won 6th! Star and I didn't place in Egg & Spoon as we dropped the egg after she threw a small fit. Then we went and lined up with everyone else that dropped an egg and she KICKED at another horse. I was so embarrassed and mad at her. Apologized to the rider and made Star sit, facing away from Roman, for the rest of the class. >.< But then we did barrels, she threw attitude at first, but then made an awesome run and won 3rd place with a time of 25.377!! 






Check out my thread in the Barrel Racing section for more on the run. 

here are some pictures!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

